# GUYS vs GALS



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thread Remake*

The original Guys vs. Gals thread was created March 7, 2012, and closed April 29, 2015 for post overload at 43,619 posts. This GUYS vs. GALS thread was the continuation of the original Guys Vs. Gals thread. But as of October 2015, due to the game being mostly Played by Guys and hardly any Gals, I GameGuy, have decided to discontinue keeping score of game wins and losses. Players may continue playing at their own free will, but unless I see the games competition has leveled out, I will not continue to keep score.

(P.S. If, or when, this thread closes due to a post overload or any other reason, I WILL recreate my thread. So please, no one take that honor from me.)

Start the game at the neutral score of 500 points.
Guys will add 5 points, Gals will subtract 5 points.

Please do not post consecutively. Post once, then wait for a response by another poster.

If GUYS reach 1000 points, or if GALS reach 0 points, that game is GAME OVER. Then a member of the winning team may start a new game. Also, should two posts be posted at the same time, the post that is first shall be counted, and the second poster must edit their post accordingly.

Please play fairly.
START!

(PS- If I do not update the below winnings information shortly after the most recent win, PLEASE pm me so that I may quickly correct them. Thank you. Also, if you think your team may have set a new game record, p.m. me with the details and I'll look into it.)

*GAME SCORES AND RECORDS: * 
*Current Winnings Score:* (As of October 16th, 2015) Guys: *144*; Gals: *32*
*Previous win:* GUYS

Consecutive Wins Tally:
GUYS: *72* 
From Feb 28, 2015, to October 16th, 2015
(Wins 1 thru 15 on previous thread pgs 2057, 2070, 2085, 2095, 2103, 2120, 2129, 2136, 2144, 2149, 2154, 2162, 2167, 2173 & 2180. 
Wins 16 thru 72 on pgs 7, 13, 22, 29, 36, 44, 52, 70, 78, 85, 93, 98, 104, 111, 117, 123, 130, 135, 146, 159, 173, 180, 187, 193, 202, 210, 217, 224, 234, 240, 245, 252, 260, 271, 291, 301, 312, 322, 333, 344, 358, 371, 382, 391, 402, 415, 425, 437, 446, 458, 468, 477, 484, 493, 502, 511 and 519)

GALS:

*Average Consecutive Wins: * 
GUYS: 2-3
GALS: 0-1

*Most Consecutive Wins: * 
GUYS: 72
GALS: 3

*GAME RECORDS:*
*Highest amount of consecutive wins:* GUYS - 72
*Longest Single Game Played:* 55 days (Sept 9, 2013 - Nov 3, 2013)
*Shortest Single Game Played:* 2 hours, 35 minutes (May 24, 2015 from 3:32pm-6:07pm; pgs 130-135)
*Top 3 Posters (not counting myself):*
(Original Thread)
1: Evo; 2: SlyFox; 3: Ally
(This Thread)
1: Kevin001; 2: HumanDestiny; 3: Amon

*TAKE NOTICE:*
ONLY a member of the winning team may begin a new game. But, take plenty of time to celebrate your win, for it may be your last.

As of March 10, 2015: When a game ends, (GUYS reach 1000, or GALS reach 0), if the team that lost tries to start the next game, I will IMMEDIATELY end its progress, and give the other team another point. SO PLEASE DON'T CHEAT!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! 
I can't believe my thread actually got too big and closed. You all must LOVE this game! 

But, I've recreated my thread, with the latest scores and records, SO LET THE GAME CONTINUE!

The last post on my first thread was at 630. So we'll continue from there.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Kev.

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645, thanks for re-creating the game


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OF COURSE! You think I'd honestly abandon one of the most popular threads? (If not the most popular)
No way man. I LOVE THIS GAME! 


650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665 Congrats GameGuy on creating too successful of a game! Thanks for re-creating it

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*For the time being, I'll try to keep a record of the current score.*

*GAME SCORES AND RECORDS:  
Current Winnings Score: (As of February 2nd, 2017) Guys: 199; Gals: 32
Previous win: **GUYS **127 - 2/1/17 pg 984 
Consecutive Wins Tally: 127 Guys*

*72*(10/10/15 pg 491),* 73*(10/14/15 pg 499),* 74*(10/19/15 pg 507),* 75*(10/24/15 pg 515),* 76*(10/28/15 pg 526),* 77*(11/1/15 pg 534),* 78*(11/4/15 pg 543),* 79*(11/8/15 pg 551),* 80*(11/14/15 pg 559),* 81*(11/19/15 pg 568 ),* 82*(11/24/15 pg 576),* 83*(11/27/15 pg 585),* 84*(12/2/15 pg 594),* 85*(12/7/15 pg 603),* 86*(12/10/15 pg 614), *87*(12/12/15 pg 622), *88*(12/15/15 pg 631), *89*(12/18/15 pg 639), *90*(12/21/15 pg 647), *91*(12/23/15 pg 655), *92*(12/26/15 pg 662), *93*(12/28/15 pg 670), *94*(1/1/16 pg 678 ), *95*(1/5/16 pg 687), *96* (1/8/16 pg 695), *97* (1/14/16 pg 706), *98*(1/17/16 pg 716), *99*(1/22/16 pg 724) *100*(1/28/16 pg 733), *101*(2/3/16 pg 741), *102*(2/11/16 pg 749), *103*(2/18/16 pg 757), *104 *(2/24/16 pg 765), *105 *(3/3/16 pg 774) *106 *- 3/11/16 pg 782 *107 *- 3/20/16 pg 791 *108 *- 3/28/16 pg 799 *109 *- 4/5/16 pg 807 *110 *- 4/14/16 pg 818 *111 *- 5/4/16 pg 830 *112 *- 6/8/16 pg 839 *113 *- 8/13/16 pg 848 *114 *- 9/8/16 pg 858 GUYS: *115 *- 9/26/16 pg 882 *116 *- 10/12/16 pg 895 *117* - 11/02/16 pg 902 *118* - 11/27/16 pg 912*119 *- 12/3/16 pg 920*120 *- 12/6/16 pg 928 *121* - 12/11/16 pg 936* 122* - 12/16/16 pg 944* 123 *- 12/28/16 pg 952 *124 *- 1/5/17 pg 960 *125 *- 1/16/17 pg 968*126 *- 1/29/17 pg 976

*Most Consecutive Wins:  
GUYS: 127
GALS: 3
*
*GAME RECORDS:*
*Highest amount of consecutive wins:* GUYS - 127
*Longest Single Game Played:* 55 days (Sept 9, 2013 - Nov 3, 2013)
*Shortest Single Game Played:* 2 hours, 35 minutes (May 24, 2015 from 3:32pm-6:07pm; pgs 130-135) - *Not sure if this is still the shortest*
*Top 3 Posters (not counting GameGuy):*
(Original Thread)
1: Evo; 2: SlyFox; 3: Ally
(This Thread)
1: Kevin001; 2: HumanDestiny; 3: Amon

I'll add more to or fix this as I get a chance. Feel free to mention me, PM, or send me a visitor message if there is a mistake or a need to update. Last updated 2/2/2017


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, of course Sly.

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685

Continuation of consecutive wins tally

*16*(4/30/15 pg 7), *17*(5/1/15 pg 13), *18*(5/3/15 pg 21), *19*(5/4/15 pg 28 ), *20*(5/7/15 pg 35), *21*(5/8/15 pg 43), *22*(5/10/15 pg 51), *23*(5/12/15 pg 67), *24*(5/13/15 pg 75), *25*(5/14/15 pg 82), 26(5/15/15 pg 89), 27(5/16/15 pg 95), 28(5/17/15 pg 101), 29(5/18/15 pg 107), 30(5/20/15 pg 113), 31(5/22/15 pg 119), 32(5/24/15 pg 125), 33(5/24/15 pg 131), 34(5/29/15 pg 141), 35(5/31/15 pg 154), 36


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

error ^^^ 745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I concede


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895 

Where is the little dude? Get him ready!

I can't believe his parents let him gyrate like that - I am surprised Child Protective Services isn't after the father.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

920.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925
.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

915


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

920..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

920!!!!! D:


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945
.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

941
..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945
.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940
..
g


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940 ... -_-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945
.,​


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

940...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945 .,.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 950


960 - are you getting that dude who needs to be put in foster care ready? :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950 error ^^^.......No new gifs of him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

960..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965.
​


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

960....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965
.,


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Game pause!
there's a few errors on this page and the last. 


Amon. Are you male or female?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yay! :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok. Then with all the errors, the game went to a score of 1015. So, since it went past 1000, Guys win.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Really Amon, you don't want to celebrate a little? 


505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

GameGuy said:


> Ok. Then with all the errors, the game went to a score of 1015. So, since it went past 1000, Guys win.


Of course


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505,A minute celebration


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

16 in a row? Thats crazy.










515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510*^..515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535 error ^^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Smallfry said:


> Of course


Well, what'd you expect when you ladies won't play. You're all practically giving us this game.

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

GameGuy said:


> Well, what'd you expect when you ladies won't play. You're all practically giving us this game.
> 
> 545


Yeah well, I will fight back when I get faster internet. The speed is ridiculous right now so I don't really stand a chance - especially against Amon lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to count Smallfry's post guys. 

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 16 in a row? Thats crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know- I would take him to a psychiatrist or an exorcist. Something is really wrong here.

It even looks Photoshopped.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660
.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

655
...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

655
....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

655 It's so hot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660
,,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835, it will be 17 in a row soon


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, finish em


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

17 in a row!
Can you believe it!!!!!!!!!!!

And a new time record of 24 hours and 31 minutes!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

congrats
495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500
.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505

Ladies, when are you going to stop your pain, anguish and misery of all these defeats, huh?


(No time soon I hope, LOL)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520.

You're on your own Amon. Man the fort will ya.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525 Yes


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

530...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
.​


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

530......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
,.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

530 hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

650


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^ cute doggy
630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890 Almost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925 ^^^ what happened,lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930 She removed her post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995 :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys win again!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

665glaa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

675 hahah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670 No


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

665,.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670
/


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

665,.
.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670
,,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

665,..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

695


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

685


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^just when I thought you were talking a day off
695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700,No I am here forever


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Lol probably the same here
695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

error supposed to be 705 ^

Yeah is seeming like I'll be here forever too

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You know I'll be here forever, LOL.

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

955
Come on guys we can win this!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995 Finish it!


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

1000 
Wohoooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580 error ^^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675, you're pretty persistent


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670 I try


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675 lol


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685 It's good the gals are putting up a fight again :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, really. 690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

720
,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

720 hmm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

720 lalala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

885


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!........can you say 20 in a row.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

noooo!!! grr 495!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

575

wow lot of action going on here I thought it would be closer to the 800s by now lol

holy shyte why no win??? 990-1000 goes back to 495?! Dafuq homie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

killahwail said:


> 575
> 
> wow lot of action going on here I thought it would be closer to the 800s by now lol
> 
> holy shyte why no win??? 990-1000 goes back to 495?! Dafuq homie


It must of been a deleted post but it was win #20 in a row.

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605
,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615
,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695 you beat me to it :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

slyfox said:


> 695 you beat me to it :b


:boogie
700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765 need more girlpower


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770....sorry


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765 its ok you got a victory dancer lined up?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770, maybe


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765 lol I hope its not another flasher


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770 lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825 error ^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930, almost there


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

935

I always join near the win hehe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

error ^^^ 965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

???srschirm

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

GameGuy said:


> ???srschirm
> 
> 965


I was having trouble reading tiny font, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

505

No celebration??

Thats the quickest transition from champion to new season. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515......21 in a row, we shattered the old record of 10.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

575


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

570


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

575


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

670,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

670,.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

670
..,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675
.,.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

690.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695
.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

690 hmmm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

690 sleepyyyy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695
,.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

725


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

865...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

865 hmmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875
,


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880
,.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920
,.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

915
lol


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915
/


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

910
.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915
...​


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

910


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965....I don't think the girls will ever win again......that is fine with me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

975


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.....22 in a row!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525
,


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

520.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525
..​


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

520......


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520
,


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520
./


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520
.​


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520
'​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530
;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540
,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580
,.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

595


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

590


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585...what is going on here???


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Retaliation 560


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

555


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

540


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535 Looking more uncertain this time lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

610


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

615


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

killahwail said:


> 505
> 
> No celebration??
> 
> Thats the quickest transition from champion to new season. lol


I was celebrating in my mind, lol.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

NOW the ladies are fighting back.
Come on Gals, BRING IT! 

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630
The gloves are on


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645
​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

675


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

725


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

720


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## radiantrose (May 13, 2014)

I had never heard of this game before. Thanks for starting it!

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

800


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

795


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

785


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

765


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

810


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830
,


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520
,


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

500.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515, we can't be stopped.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515 hmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
,


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535
,.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

641


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850 gotta go. We got far though


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855. Almost there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860 ok a few more :b


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

865 lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000! Yay!


Now heading to bed zzzzzZZZ


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice!!

-----------------------

FIVE HUNDRED


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505 must escape


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510 lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yay victory! 

520


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


That's a new time record GUYS. 18 hours and 21 minutes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

535


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

530


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525 x)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615
,


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715
​


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980, almost there


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

980


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

985


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

990


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!......can you say 25 in a row. That's crazy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505 
Oh darn it


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510 lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

530


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

540


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

535


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575.....I kind of feel sorry for the girls. Its been so long since they won.....month(s) ago???


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570 really?! I have been here since March, amazing the game is still alive!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

635.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

635


----------



## classicalpaint (Jan 17, 2015)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710 I think


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

850:mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

---five hundred---


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710 fast tonight


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730 Run out of posts soon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745 ok. We did good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

845


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just joking.. 925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930 lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950, almost there


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955 almost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975 It'll be 2 wins for today


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500....this is getting way to easy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

500


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job on the past two wins GUYS. 

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

640!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

895.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975....go go go


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice!!!

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

540 hmm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545
,


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

560


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

555


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

615


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

795


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

790


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

805


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

810


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650
,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

690


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

805


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

810.. this is OUR fort!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 990


Naughty Mr. Millenniumman75! :laugh:

825


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> 830





Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Naughty Mr. Millenniumman75! :laugh:
> 
> 825


:haha - that's what I get for not refreshing and then you guys posting like crazy!

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :haha - that's what I get for not refreshing and then you guys posting like crazy!
> 
> 835


Don't worry, you're not the only one, I do that sometimes to, but my OCD has to make sure it's right before I leave the page!:laugh:

*910*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

1000 =d


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

505,
p.s amon. pure team work lol


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

500!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515
​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

555 (that was a cool easy, lazy way of typing a number, but I've made this post longer now so it's pointless )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

690


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

oops, ugh I need sleep soon ;P

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:b

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

665


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720 gotta go for now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725 Bye.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730 Another for the road. Bye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

730


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

725


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

GameGuy said:


> WOW!
> I can't believe my thread actually got too big and closed. You all must LOVE this game!
> 
> But, I've recreated my thread, with the latest scores and records, SO LET THE GAME CONTINUE!
> ...


I think We're outnumbered here :stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

acstar said:


> I think We're outnumbered here :stu


LOL, I would agree.

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775 No Kevin001 for 2 days.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780 Yeah he's usually pretty active


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, where is Kevin?

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

900


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

wow I'm terrible at this, keep forgetting to click last page 

890*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

915


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

950


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

--- five hundred ---


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

565


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

too many rules. 666!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## elenascupcake (May 23, 2015)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875
,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775 Kevin is still gone


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500..2 wins for today @GameGuy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

520....wonder where is Kevin001


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

615


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

610


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

600


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

595


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

590


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

610


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

700


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

700


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

695


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

690


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735, my return.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> 735, my return.












740


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 740


750 - where have you been? :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755.....mental hospital.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760 Welcome back!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765, thanks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

765


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 755.....mental hospital.


755 Oh no! 
I am glad you are alright!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 755 Oh no!
> I am glad you are alright!


It was hell, glad to be home

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

810 welcome back Kevin


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805
,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

8'00


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820
​


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

920


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

930


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Win!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Win!!!


All win! :banana

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510 4 days to win.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

555


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

565 (Smallfry subtracted 10 instead of 5).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570 Amon must've just beat her to it. He's fast!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^I did not subtract 10 I just happened to submit the post at the same time as Amon but his beat mine

570?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

balls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

575


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

580

This is quite the streak of wins


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595
​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

5'90


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

59'0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

600


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> 655


Hey! you mean 665 :nerd:

*670*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690, girls will never win again.......its kind of sad when you think about it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695 Who knows. There are always new users and it would only take a few more girls to make things even or put it in their favor. Know Guys vs Gals used to be much harder


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

700...I'm sure the continuous losses in streak format will cause a stir eventually...and


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705 :hide


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

700


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

705 quick retaliation...maybe a little banter like GUYS > GALS will spice it up


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

715....just a little gamesmanship...to add fuel to the fire...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

760


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770










:hide :hide :hide Hope you are right about stirring up the women


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825
,


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825
/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..830


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840
,


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

850


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

845


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

840


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

845


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

845


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

840


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

835


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

840...I don't think it's happening missy









Too much muscle


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

840


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

835


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

835


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830 ewww


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

825


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

830....The Gals have armed themselves well I see









Where are you GUYS when the heat is on


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

820


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825...Female psychological warfare










WHERE ARE YOU GUYS?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820 your men have failed


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825 (burning up my daily posts)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

820


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825 I am all alone


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

825


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

830 Damn female cyborgs


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825 lol the guys aint coming back tonight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820 I spoke too soon


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825...........grrrr


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

820


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

815


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

820


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

815


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

820 Oh no it's happening


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

815 oh yes 
the ultimate


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

815 gettin close to maxxxin out posts baghh


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

810


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

815 where the haaeeeel yall just pop up from


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

815 I'm getting teamed on and its not fun


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

810


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

815 ahh crappp


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

805


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

810 ( i am too close to 50 posts I can feel the pain coming)


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

805 good


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

810 AHHHHHHHHHHH OUT OF BULLLETS

NONO NONONONONONONO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*wolf howl* OW OW OW OWWWWWWWWWWWWW

*WAKE UP GENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i tried i tried
LawdAMercy I tried
*


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

805


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

800 now you know what it feels like to lose


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

795


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

790


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

785


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Omg girls we are losing! I saw this thread this morning and it was at 600 now its at 795. BOO!

790


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

pineapplebun said:


> Omg girls we are losing! I saw this thread this morning and it was at 600 now its at 795. BOO!
> 
> 790


790

Girls put up a great fight on the past couple of pages. I'm about to take a break/possibly go to bed so you don't have to worry about me interfering for awhile :b


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

7'85


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

slyfox said:


> 790
> 
> Girls put up a great fight on the past couple of pages. I'm about to take a break/possibly go to bed so you don't have to worry about me interfering for awhile :b


795

I'm about to head to bed too so definitely won't be up to put up a fight either xD But girls have so much more further to go!

WHAT HAPPENED TO GOING TO BED!
It was 780 when I last saw this!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800 Ended up not sleeping but was gone for a couple of hours. 

Have a good night. I should go to bed myself


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

795

Where are all my fellow ladies? I could really use some help!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

805


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

810 whats the record now 50 in a row? ;lol haven't posted in awhile.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

805


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

800



Demure said:


> 795
> 
> Where are all my fellow ladies? I could really use some help!


Right here!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

795


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

790


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

795...back with more ammo gals


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

800


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

805


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

800


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

795


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

860


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

865 baghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh full attack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915, now we're moving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

935 MAKE SURE FOR BIG CELEBRATION THIS TIME


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

ANOTHER WIN FOR THE STUDS WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500 Won already?!


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520 
I just had a panic attack seeing IT the clown - he was my childhood nightmare


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

525  GET CHO SHIEET TOGADA LADIES


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

530


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

540


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560 Guys are already leading, we can't lose this round too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

565 LOSE...Yu shaeeellll

OH KRAP POST LIMIT

GAWWWDDDAAMN

SONNNNNNNN


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565
,


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560 gtg :crying:


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

555



Smallfry said:


> 560 gtg :crying:


NOOOO! We need youuu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

570



slyfox said:


> 580


Go to sleep. It's bed time for you! I already went to bed when you replied to me last time haha, was way late!



Mxx1 said:


> 575


Keep it up!


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

575.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

575


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

580


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

580...Ladies puttin up a fight eh ...well...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

580 Quick Attack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590 Iron Mike Time


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590 Cosmic Attack


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590 Fast fingers attack


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

580!!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

585


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

595 Ladies and numbers LOL


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

590


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

640 Psych Warfare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

670 xxxtra psych warfare for the ladiesss


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

680 NEW STRATEGY fo da ladies










OUT OF BULLETS

COME ON GUYS

FINISH THEM UP


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

680 YES! Finally a chance!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675
,


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655^..660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665
,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

670


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665 Ended up using all my replies.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

665


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

665


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

670


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

665


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

670


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

670 ( the error is on page 166 where the Guys jumped 10 pts from 675-685)....correct me if I'm wrong, but there was a great confusion last couple pages.....


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

675


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

670


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

killahwail said:


> 670 ( the error is on page 166 where the Guys jumped 10 pts from 675-685)....correct me if I'm wrong, but there was a great confusion last couple pages.....


Sometimes that happens when people don't refresh and that  at least somebody was checking:laugh:

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

710


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

805


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825....


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## Tsukami (Jun 1, 2015)

825.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850, we're moving


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## Tsukami (Jun 1, 2015)

845.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855 error ^^^


----------



## Tsukami (Jun 1, 2015)

((I know, but I'm new, so I can't edit posts yet))


850


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

865


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

925


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

930


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

925


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

930


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

935


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

940 Brain attack 4 da ladies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

985


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500 ~ official new game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540, 36 wins in a row? crazy.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545. 

36? Nice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

580


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

58'5


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

580


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

575 pew pew pew


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, I love the things you all post on here.

CARLTON and his dance!!!!! Love it!

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

killahwail said:


> 670 ( the error is on page 166 where the Guys jumped 10 pts from 675-685)....correct me if I'm wrong, but there was a great confusion last couple pages.....


585 - this looks liek it could be the software I work on - "air flow"


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590...Anything to keep the ladies hypnotized...to continue this streak


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

590...These shall come back in dreams ladies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*600*








He hurt himself doing this on Dancing with the Stars. You have to be in shape.

This guy was a young Michael Jackson in the mid 1980s, slightly before my time.

It was nice to see him dance after having been sidekick to Rick Schroder on Silver Spoons and then Will Smith on the Frsh Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

605...yea he was pretty cool dude. My family loved watching that show.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

670...more psych attack


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675 prefer Carlton attacks


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

680 This is not for Entertainment, and thanks for letting the guys know the psych warfare works  You should have said you hated the Carlton dances...hmm reverse psych...


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675 guess I wasn't thinking lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

680


Man, I'm getting psych attacked too...


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

685...ok 1 freebie









but this is a game, and psywarfare is strategy









LAST game guys had +5 points, until I noticed it. Could have cheated to quicker win, but.....I like to keep it fair.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

725


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

845


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

880


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

875


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

890...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

930


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

945...so close....and no response from the fine ladies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990, almost there


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 37 in a row, wow.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

37? Awesome!


---- 500 ----


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

37 in a ROW WOW


























515 With that I'd like to announce my RETIREMENT from this beautiful game.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


killahwail said:


> 37 in a ROW WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retiring already - have you run out of pictures?!


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> 515
> Retiring already - have you run out of pictures?!


No lol. If I continue to play this daily, it will show up in my dreams, and possibly take over my mind. I'm very sensitive. I used to play chess, and almost went insane. So I quit, with whatever little sanity was left in - tact. I thought you would be more cheerful with the psych warfare ending haha
I will have pics in other threads :laugh:










THE SCORE IS : 515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

645...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

640


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

635


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

630


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

625


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

630


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

1000


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

GameGuy said:


> 630


635


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

655


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

695


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855, too easy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

980


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Calii (Mar 16, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

835


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935, almost there


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

540.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

525


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

540


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

660


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

780


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

860


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

865


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

975


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

975


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> 990





winter1996 said:


> 925


:eek!

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

40 in a row!










500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 40 in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kid needs to see a psychiatrist!

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> That kid needs to see a psychiatrist


I think he is ok, lol.

510


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

505 lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 510


It scares me to think of what he could become by the time he turns 18.

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510. ^stripper comes to mind


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515.....:haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Gabef (Jun 7, 2015)

525


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

635


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

750


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830, slowly but surely


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

94


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Win!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We won? :banana

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

We sure did!
500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

856


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, almost there


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 965


 970

Do you have that little dude ready? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975.......I'll see what I can do, lol. ^^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell yeah....










500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 650 error ^^^


655 - I didn't refresh - this thread goes way too fast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660, its cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

|¥| 780 |¥|


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## Milord (Jun 17, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975, getting close


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985, any day now guys


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990 Ok :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000 sorry wandered off again lol. Woot another win!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 500


500

Where is the kid? 
I will NEVER take my kidz to a Marlins game if he is in the outfield. Where did he learn those moves? That's poor parenting!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

515


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

495


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

485


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

475


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

465


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460 wow it's going in the opposite direction for the first time in a very long time


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 500
> 
> Where is the kid?












460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 460


475 
He'll be a father at 12 at the rate he is going.
Do you notice him doing the "Peace Out"?! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480, lol ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 480, lol ^^


485

We have to give him a name. That's so we can name his kidz.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490....his real name is Jonathan and I thinks he is 8 or 9yrs old.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 490....his real name is Jonathan and I thinks he is 8 or 9yrs old.


490 - it should be Gerardo or something like that :lol.

Rico Suave









He is actually a Christian youth pastor now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495, yeah


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

490 It really seemed to go well there for a minute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495, you guys still have a chance ^^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

510


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530, back n forth we go


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## theperson (Jun 23, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

695


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750 error ^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875
.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930, almost there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win???










505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

yep

510!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 635


I fixed it - 640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645....ok, lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Another win???


770 - he dances like a white boy :lol.

Is that just me, or is the guy on the boy's left a Greg Gutfeld body double? :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Error. millenniumman somehow did two in a row. Maybe someone deleted their post. 

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like it....... 

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

870
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

910
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930 errors^^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 925





GameGuy said:


> 910
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Smallfry said:


> 905





Kevin001 said:


> 930 errors^^^


Yes - it's not good.

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955, almost there


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000

Where is that kid?! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win....unstoppable.....kid?.....










500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Another win....unstoppable.....kid?.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


505

I was going to post a YouTube video, but the music in the background had CUSSING! :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510, lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565 hi shorefog, welcome back!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

570 thanks, slyfox!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## James94 (Jul 5, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650 error ^^


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660 

did it jump from 640 to 690?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

slyfox said:


> 705 did it jump from 640 to 690?


So my fault, should of caught that....

665??


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

670 I think we're back on track.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690 if I would've kept my mouth shut it might've gone unnoticed lol we have the advantage anyway


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

695 lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes - it's not good.
> 
> 935


My apologies, wasn't looking properly 
975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

975


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

980


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

985


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

990


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

995.... getting closer :wink2:


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000!


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

Victory!!!!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 980





Smallfry said:


> My apologies, wasn't looking properly
> 975


No problem!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

515


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, I don't think the girls will EVER win again.

620
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not through lack of trying on the parts of the girls who try. They just are consistently outnumbered and I can't blame them for not wanting to use up their posts while it is that way

You're right it is looking pretty bad though

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gee Sly, I never thought of it that way, LOL.

640
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## radiantrose (May 13, 2014)

705


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

710
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

720
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

730
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

740
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

750
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835, killing it.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

845


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

855


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

860
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

950


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

955


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 975


980

You'd better get the little Chippendale, Jr. ready, man!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985, ok lol.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1000


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Now we go backwards?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to put up Chippendale, Jr :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win.....hell yes.










500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That kid has bad influences in his life.
Now I see where he gets it - the abuelo with the Charleston - a racy dance in the 1920s - pre-Depression!

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

515
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

530
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## anon7388 (Apr 11, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

545


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

540


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

565


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

580


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595 error ^^^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600 error ^^


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

605?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610. yeah. lol.......you jumped 10pts instead of 5 ^^^


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

615.. oh lol my bad


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

670
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

725


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735, Amon has been MIA for awhile.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

730


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

780


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810 error ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

845


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

840


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 880


885 - uh, we are nearing "third base". You'd better get our fan ready :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890, lol


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GAME PAUSE NOTICE!!!

At the conclusion of this game, please NO ONE restart another one. I have a new temporary rule I'd like to propose to everyone. 
So again, PLEASE DO NOT START A NEW GAME ONCE THIS ONE ENDS.

Thank You.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, new rule? Interesting


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

980


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

1000.. we stop...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

For now, until GameGuy says what the next rule will be..........Its crazy how dominant the guys have been......anyways another celebration.......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm.....just over here waiting.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MY BAD!!!
I completely forgot about my proposal.

I was just thinking that if/when the GUYS reach 50 wins, from then on all games will start at 250 points instead of 500 until the GALS win a game. Once/if they win, then the game goes back to the normal neutral point of 500.

Everyone ok with this new way to start the game, or would you all rather keep the game as it is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

GameGuy said:


> Everyone ok with this new way to start the game, or would you all rather keep the game as it is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is cool........back to 250 once we reach 50 in a row? ok

500


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

505
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510 I'm ok with it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> MY BAD!!!
> I completely forgot about my proposal.
> 
> I was just thinking that if/when the GUYS reach 50 wins, from then on all games will start at 250 points instead of 500 until the GALS win a game. Once/if they win, then the game goes back to the normal neutral point of 500.
> ...





Kevin001 said:


> That is cool........back to 250 once we reach 50 in a row? ok
> 
> 500


Is this thread sexist?
Is there an implication that women are getting a handicap head-start?

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525, its the only shot they have, they are outnumbered


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525

Golden Wheat is still putting up a fight! Was worried the change might cause the gals not to try as hard until the new rule is started


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

515


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

520


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

520


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

520


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

520


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

525


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

520


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

560


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

565


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

560


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

590


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

595


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

620


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

625


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

x


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

635


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645....I don't know how accurate the game is but at least we are destroying the girls


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

645.....I didn't know we had girl participants competing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> 645.....I didn't know we had girl participants competing


you forgot to go up 5.....yup....guys have won 47 in a row.

660


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

655


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

slyfox said:


> 655 sometimes I mistake you for one with your avatar :b


Who's that?



Kevin001 said:


> you forgot to go up 5.....yup....guys have won 47 in a row.
> 
> 660


Sorry I keep messing up frequently, numbers confuse me..

665


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

660


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

666


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

660


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

655


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

650


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

650


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

^ error 
650


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

645


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

640


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

635


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

630


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

625


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

630


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630....what is this madness?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625 
Revenge


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, lol.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

625


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

620


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

645


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

635


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

640
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

765


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I caught an error a few pages back. But since the GUY'S are so far ahead, I decided to just skip over it.

875.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 880


885

Get the gigolito ready :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890, he's ready


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 930


Ooooo, he's about to get up out of his chair. 935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

975


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

980


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

975


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

980


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.......48 in a row? Something like that.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3Haney said:


> 515


3Haney,

I really hope you don't let your son do this!



Kevin001 said:


> 1000!.......48 in a row? Something like that.


520

He needs to go back to school. The grandma is not even fazed by what is going on to her right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530.......lol.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

545
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

590


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

595


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

640


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

675


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

670


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Rupert Giles (Dec 22, 2012)

765


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780 errors ^^


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805
,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875, moving pretty fast here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 925


930

Oooooooooooh, yeah! :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950, almost there


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!........49 in a row. I'm so proud of the guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000!........49 in a row. I'm so proud of the guys.


510 - he could get suspended from school for doing this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 515


You didn't lol at my comment about Chippendale, Jr. :lol

505


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> You didn't lol at my comment about Chippendale, Jr. :lol
> 
> 505


lol......it was a silent one.

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540
​


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635
,


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760
,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760
,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765, finally a little competition.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765, back n forth we go


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

765


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

760


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

755


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

750


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

745


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

740


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

735


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

725


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

715


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

710


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

705


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700...seriously???


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

730


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

725


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

735


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

715


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

710


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

705


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695 >: (


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

690


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

685


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

680


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

675


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

670


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

665


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

660


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

655


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

645


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

635


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

625


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

620


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

610


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

605


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

595


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590..... nice little run.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

585


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

585


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

580


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

575


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

570


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

565


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## 32916 (Jul 23, 2015)

565


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

635


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

650


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I missed a win from page 234. But the score is updated now. Thanks for your message Kev.

780.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

775


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Also, after this game, the games rules will stay the same. Since the ladies didn't really say anything about my "start at 250" idea, we'll just go ahead and leave the game as is.

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790
​


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

805

@GameGuy
I think that announcement went completely over my head but I don't mind


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

830


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925
​


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## sublimejason (Mar 26, 2011)

1000:surprise:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell yes.....that is 50 in a row!










500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505...


----------



## sublimejason (Mar 26, 2011)

1000:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515 error ^^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PAUSE

You know what GUYS, should we go ahead and give the GALS a fighting chance? 

If you all think so and don't mind, then Kev, go ahead and start a new game at 250. But if most of the GUYS just want to keep going with this game, then go ahead and continue everyone. 

It's up to you GUY's.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250, I like a challenge.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245, so.......do you want to start back over?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245....


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

240
Well I think this makes a nice change


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

240


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

250


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

245


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

245


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Calling all ladies! The GALS need some backup. 

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

270


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

270

Come on ladies, you know you want to.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290

Hope starting lower works, but think we should do something where both guys and gals could potentially benefit. Like if the opposite side makes 3 moves in a row, the next move by your side can be a change of 10.

Example 
guy 500
guy 505
guy 510
guy 515
girl 505 (since guys got 3+ moves in a row girls get to go down by 10 on their next move)
girl 500 
girl 495
guy 505 (since girls got 3 moves in a row guys get to go up by 10)
guy 510

I think that would make whoever is the underdog harder to fight. Main problem is I could see it getting confusing when a bunch of people are posting at once and the score has to be corrected. To solve that could up the amount of times the opposite side has to post in a row so it doesn't happen as often. Example: guys move 10 times in a row, so girls get to lower the score by 25 on their next move


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That's good thinking Sly.

I like your input, thank you. But, I can't help but agree that it is too confusing. 

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335 error ^^


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415



GameGuy said:


> That's good thinking Sly.
> 
> I like your input, thank you. But, I can't help but agree that it is too confusing.


Probably so. Either way, with the girls so outnumbered not sure it would've made a difference anyway. Your idea of starting at 250 did seem to inspiring the girls at the start of this game


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^435

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595....killing it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600 Homicide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000**
*


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

51 in a row?










520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620, wow you guys are killing it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PAUSE! 

GUYS made an error. New games are to start at 250 until the GALS win. Sine this game started at 500. I'll subtract 250 from the current count number, and the game will continue from there. 



370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 51 in a row?


He could pull a muscle doing that.......and his grandfather!

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385, lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

675.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

690

Is this the 685 - 690 page? :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000................52???....Hell yes...........next game starts at 250.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000................52???


Now, this is disturbing - shaking in his Pampers. He is going to get himself expelled from PRESCHOOL!

oh.....and 315.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Now, this is disturbing - shaking in his Pampers. He is going to get himself expelled from PRESCHOOL!


:lol

335


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^340

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

535


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

585


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

930
: )


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^ error? 
915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960, almost there


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

^ I always read your name as 'cards against humanity' for some messed up reason. Not dyslexic, I swear.

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000..........I think we go back to 250 until the gals win.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000..........I think we go back to 250 until the gals win.


 265

School will be starting for him soon - no Chippendale Jrs on Tour.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285, yeah school starts soon.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

550


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

550


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580......I kinda want the gals to win at least once. Its been so long.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705 Headed back to bed and am low on posts


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

770 we got dis guys!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

775. We'll win again guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785, we always win.......its been months since the last time the girls won.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785, lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

930


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

*1,000*


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't we start at 500?....255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

You're weird..lol 265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

NO.....its 250 until the girls win.......another win for us










275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

285 rules, rules rules..


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, that is the first time I've seen that word


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

355!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> NO.....its 250 until the girls win.......another win for us


Yes - that's correct - Chippendale Jr.'s rules.

*365*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Did guys win? 385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Did guys win? 385


Yup

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignopius said:


> Did guys win? 385


Did you not see Chippendale, Jr. - future stripper? :lol

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435, Gameguy is late with the updates.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 435, Gameguy is late with the updates.


If Chippendale, Jr. finds out......

440!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445, lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

490


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## LostInMind (Aug 9, 2015)

Lame game.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

815


----------



## LostInMind (Aug 9, 2015)

*pfft*

Why people do this? It's absolutely pointless and waste of time. Or do you find it therapeutic? How old are you?


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815.....its a competition.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815 you went up with the score, Golden Wheat :b


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980......


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

990


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

:hide990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990 :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, seriously gameguy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok ok, just trying to help the girls Kev.

WIN NUMBER 55! Good job GUYS. 

And good job ladies stalling us in the end.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win......seems like the 250 thing isn't working.










250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

250:nw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255, lmao ^^


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

245


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Another win......seems like the 250 thing isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


355

School should be starting for him soon.
Good Lord, what is going to happen if the Marlins make the playoffs?!?!

Check out the fashion FELONY in the background. Some lady with a long striped dress and a purse the color of a school bus. MISMATCH to the first degree!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 355
> 
> School should be starting for him soon.
> Good Lord, what is going to happen if the Marlins make the playoffs?!?!
> ...


Yeah, this might be his last appearance, lol.

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

405 already? Sheesh, come on ladies, FIGHT BACK!


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405....


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

395


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390, looks like I'm all alone here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

390


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

385


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420 :wink2:


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

440.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

340


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

540*.. oops


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585, been stuck here for a while.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

635.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

625.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820, good job guys.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1000










Time for school, Chippendale, Jr.!
Your MOM with the school bus bag in the background is ready to make sure you don't skip to strip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250, lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

330

Since when have the women been beating us?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335, its been months since they've won (February maybe?)......we started to start at 250 instead of 500 to give them a chance.


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## still learning (Aug 18, 2015)

690


----------



## still learning (Aug 18, 2015)

still learning said:


> 690


I mean 345 sorry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350, no probs


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

..570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575.


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570..


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575..


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575.


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575..


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575.


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575..


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

570.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

600


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

595


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625 - is it just me or are other people having trouble posting to this thread?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, just you I think. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770. Nice avatar Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775, thanks


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870

ooh ooh almost on the brink!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

915.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win!............we might never lose again.










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

*OK I get it*

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470 opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470 :rub


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470 :steam


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

475!! this is interesting. but of course guys are going to win. where my girls at?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

645


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

640


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

660...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820, dominating


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

935


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

940


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945. Take that females!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

58 in a row?










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 58 in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cue MAURY SHOW

We are here today to confront out of control KIDZ from doing things. Meet 7-year old Chippendale, Jr. a second-grader by day, second-jobber by night. He's a stripper-in-training!

*film clip*
I go to school. I go home. I mack the girlz cuz I gotz what it takes!
I can even mack yo momma!
*end clip*

Here he is - Chippendale Jr!

Chip. Jr.: "Shut up! You don't know me! No me conocen!"

MM75: "HEEEEEEEEEEY! Why aren't you in school?!?!? Por que no esta en la escuela?!"

Chip. Jr.: "What do you mean 'why am I not in school?' Why aren't you at work?!?!?!! Por que no esta en trabajo>!"

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360 

I still don't know how he does it without moving his neck!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365, a lot of practice, its all he knows. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 365, a lot of practice, its all he knows. lol.


I'm afraid you might be right. That doesn't bode well for the future of America.

We need leaders, not Chippendale dancers. They can't even spell "review" correctly!

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

615.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800

Well this will be a quick one.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820 

Wow your quick destiny.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995
Chippendale, Jr. is in school - he'll have to come out and dance after the bell rings.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 - Chippendale, Jr. was sent to detention. All game play must stop until he is out of school


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 - Chippendale, Jr. was sent to detention. All game play must stop until he is out of school


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*Kevin001* - Chippendale, Jr. was sent to detention. All game play must stop until he is out of school

I can't believe I triple post - something is wrong with this thread. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He's back lol.










250


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

245


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> He's back lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


325

Do you know why he was in detention?!

CHEWING GUM IN CLASS! :no :wife :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> CHEWING GUM IN CLASS! :no :wife :lol


I figured, lol.

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430, I feel for you Golden Wheat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430, no lol..........I have thought about changing my gender to female, just a thought. This game was way better when both sides were winning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## MeltedSnowcone9 (Aug 14, 2015)

480
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Navarone (Jul 22, 2015)

775
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.......60 in a row.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

271


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000!.......60 in a row.


455 - He's also waiting for Tropical Storm Kevin. It means a day off from school so he can dance for the GIRLZ......you know, the ones who like BRATZ. :lol

I can't believe su padre y su ABUELO don't care about what he is doing!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 455 - He's also waiting for Tropical Storm Kevin. It means a day off from school so he can dance for the GIRLZ......you know, the ones who like BRATZ. :lol
> 
> I can't believe su padre y su ABUELO don't care about what he is doing!


Yep, lol

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520 I really worry about that boy ^ he'll be flinging his meat before we know it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525 - he has bad role models


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520 yeah someone needs to get him under control


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535 - he might be in a bad environment, full of strippers.
I don't think it gets that hot in Miami, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 550


560

He attends belly dancing as an after-school activity.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001
Have you been reading my posts in this thread? :lol

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @Kevin001
> Have you been reading my posts in this thread? :lol
> 
> 615


625, yep


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 625, yep


630 Awesome! :banana

He should be asleep right now, not stripping. He has enough money for school supplies.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645, lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730 - he needs his rest.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735 - aha! that's who he reminds me of - that boy Sid from Toy Story


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> 735 - aha! that's who he reminds me of - that boy Sid from Toy Story


He does kinda.

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

820


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

810


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

800


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

790


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

780


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

770


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

760


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

765


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760....what is going on here? lol


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

755?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770 errors^^


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

805


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

Oops, wrong number, 890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895, lol


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

890 )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

885


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

930.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000!
@Kevin001 And there he goes! :lol










Third Grade Casanova. :roll :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

245


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 1,000!
> @Kevin001 And there he goes! :lol
> 
> 
> ...


250, yep


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

270.

Maybe us guys should start at 100, just to give them an equal chance.
:lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

465


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

465.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Golden Wheat said:


> 460
> I'll stay within the limit of 50 posts per day.


470.....ditto, lol.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a good idea you had on pg 415 Ben12. Anyone else agree? 

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

GameGuy said:


> That's a good idea you had on pg 415 Ben12. Anyone else agree?
> 
> 525


535......wow 100 is really pushing it, I wouldn't care but some of the "gals" probably wouldn't want the extra help aka Golden Wheat.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

GameGuy said:


> That's a good idea you had on pg 415 Ben12. Anyone else agree?
> 
> 525


565

This (current) game got well into the 300s if I recall correctly. That's not bad considering many of the previous games might not have gone below 500.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

shorefog said:


> 565
> 
> This (current) game got well into the 300s if I recall correctly. That's not bad considering many of the previous games might not have gone below 500.


We have started resetting the games to 250 for a while now and it still doesn't help.

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> We have started resetting the games to 250 for a while now and it still doesn't help.
> 
> 575


585

Ah. Got it. When I saw the score in the 300s yesterday, I thought a real battle of the numbers was going on. Never mind.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675, yeah it would but how could that be regulated? Each poster can only post so many times? Idk. I just think this is male dominated game and just needs more female players.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675, good point(s)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680 :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

760.

If you don't want to see someone's posts, block them. This chronic commenting and ruminating about the post limits has been going on for months.

There are some people here who might want to review their own post statistics before commenting about others' posting activity.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Golden Wheat said:


> 850
> 
> (The point is not about not wanting/bothering to read others' posts but that, in a game like this particular thread, there is an unfair advantage to those who exceed the forum limit of 50 posts in 24 hours.)


870

I stand by my comment that you quoted. The same stuff keeps getting recycled here and, previously, in another thread. It is what it is.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win......62???










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265.


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

260.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


>


You mean, he is STILL at a Marlins game?! He needs to be in BED! He has SCHOOL in the morning!

Oh, I have to go to bed, too.

270 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean, he is STILL at a Marlins game?! He needs to be in BED! He has SCHOOL in the morning!
> 
> Oh, I have to go to bed, too.
> 
> 270 :lol


290, season is almost over with. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 290, season is almost over with. lol.


I mean, what grandparents in their right mind would have a child out gyrating at 2am on a Tuesday?! I mean, come on, bad parenting! The kid's probably half-asleep today. If he falls asleep during his math test, you know the teacher is going to call the parents! :no

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 315


320 - He is going to have a letter sent with him to his parents. I can see that coming up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325, most likely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330 - well, he'll be too tired to gyrate and lap dance girls at recess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350

We just keep on winning don't we.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, that's just cause there's a gazillion guys, and only a few gals. Sadly. 

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520

I hope he wasn't at another Marlins game last night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525, error^^.....did you just double post???


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## PinkApplePeel (Sep 8, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

595


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

595


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

590


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610, nice little run from the ladies


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## shinx (Sep 9, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

HumanDestiny said:


> 770


lol. Within about 21 seconds of my last number-post, you followed up. Nice. 

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

845


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This game is getting way too easy.....63 in a row!










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> This game is getting way too easy.....63 in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


265 -He is supposed to be in school! What is this? Marlins 9/11 game day?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270, he must really love his Marlins lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 270, he must really love his Marlins lol.


275 - I could understand if it is a field trip, but his parents pulled him out of school?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280, who needs education when you can dance like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 280, who needs education when you can dance like that.


285 - that's supposed to be his backup plan.
Where is his mom in all of this? Is she the lady with the school bus purse?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290, I don't know what to say about the kid. lol.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

305


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

680


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

675


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685......


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

815 - he has important tests this week. I hope he will be studying and not going to Marlins games.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, hopefully lol......825 error ^^.....skipped 810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, hopefully lol......825 error ^^.....skipped 810


See what happens? I was so focused on his edumacacion that I got all messed up!

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

64 in a row.........we can't be stopped.










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 64 in a row.........we can't be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


270 - it's better to see Mr. Van Damme since it is nighttime. Chippendale, Jr. should be ASLEEP! He is grounded because he was teaching other boys how to strip. They're too young for that!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280, lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 300












305 - Look where he got it from! He's not even supposed to see movies like this!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310, lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

305 lol can't see the gif animation if this is a gif?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> 305 lol can't see the gif animation if this is a gif?


It's Jean-Cluade Van Damme making moves :lol.

310 - Chippendale Jr. is supposed to be in SCHOOL learning how to multiply.....NUMBERS :doh


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's Jean-Cluade Van Damme making moves :lol.
> 
> 310 - Chippendale Jr. is supposed to be in SCHOOL learning how to multiply.....NUMBERS :doh


320 - ok I see it now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

320 - Kevin you did the right thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

330


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325 - I mean, the little boy should at least know how to Add and Subract 5 if he should ever find himself on SAS playing GUY vs GALS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330, trust me he won't be on here. lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325 - yeah its highly unlikely


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330 - he has to be 13. I still think he could get his parents' permission. If they are taking him to Marlins games on school nights and letting him strip, then they would be up for anything.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325 - oh yeah that is a worrying thought.. for all we know parents might be strippers themselves :fall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330, he will be ok guys. lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

365


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

380


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

380.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

390


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

395


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

465










Maury, I would tell them that "Chippendale Jr. is coming to your house!"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 470, lol.


475 - their reaction?!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

515 :3


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Five hundred and twenty and zero cents.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525......this guy ^^ lol.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Five hundred and thirty. Keep the change :evil

*9000. Woot woot.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 475 - their reaction?!


Off topic, but I like how reaffected is sitting next to the black guy.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Off topic, but I like how reaffected is sitting next to the black guy.


Doesn't look anything like her.

--------------

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

525


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

525 (need some girls to help me out! )


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530, ^^ error two 525s.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

525 :l


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525 - we need to bring Chippendale Jr out - it's after school. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530, he'll be back for the next win.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

525


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

530.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

540 d:


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

545


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

540! xD


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

545


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

540 dude :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

550


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

555


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

560


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 530, he'll be back for the next win.


600

:yay - he is reviewing multiplication by fives for a test tomorrow.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

meepie said:


> Doesn't look anything like her.
> 
> --------------
> 
> 525


*Totally looks like her* - Fixed.

Six-Hundred and Forty.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

DCL

That's Six-Hundred and Fifty, for all of you non-Latins out there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Six-Hundred and Seventy.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

750


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Bam, ladies.

Seven Hundred and Fifty-five.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

750!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

750!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

755!


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

760 !!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

760 dudes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

760 :3


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

765


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

770!!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

775


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

65 in a row!.........school just let out.










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

260 :l


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

260 :3


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

290


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

295!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

305


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## MeltedSnowcone9 (Aug 14, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 360
He's making tips tonight - to pay for school supplies.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370, yeah I wouldn't doubt it. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

470.

Looks like we won again!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470, we always win.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470 :hug


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

470.

get ... get outta here wheaty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

545


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

555


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

560


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585, moving kinda fast here I like it.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

780


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

oops 780 :l


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

860 😆


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!........66 in a row.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000!........66 in a row.


250 - if he is leaving school during lunch hour to strip, there is a problem with the Florida education system.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255, I think his parents checked him out of school. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 255, I think his parents checked him out of school. lol.


265 - he "had a dentist appointment" - teeth bleaching for the girlz.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295 - he's back in school. I can't believe he was out making gyrations at noon on Monday. :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305, lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

310


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

315


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

340, moving quick!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345, always


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350, lets get a 100 wins in a row!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360 - I think people are more interested in my comments on the daily elementary school life of Chippendale, Jr. :lol Everybody is waiting to see what I say next! :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 365....


See, Kevin001 is waiting. It's a reality show!

370


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480
@Kevin001 - he is taking a spelling test. Gyration is NOT on the list.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

525


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

580--women dont give a **** about this game


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Gerhardtschreiter (Sep 22, 2015)

585


----------



## Gerhardtschreiter (Sep 22, 2015)

I meant 600...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

600


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

620 -just getting my post counts up


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

One Billion Dollars.





Ok, 735.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

795 :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800.....


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

795! ^_^


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

935, looks like another win


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

945 :l


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

67 in a row!......I wonder if we should start off lower. Anyways:










250


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

265


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 67 in a row!......I wonder if we should start off lower. Anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


275 - yes, this was after school. He is unwinding after a rough testing week.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Brontosaurus (Jul 10, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 420


425 - are the Marlins going to make the playoffs?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 425 - are the Marlins going to make the playoffs?


430, :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 430, :no


435 - it's because he's not in school! Can he even read the word Marlins? He would if he was in school!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445 - it's still warm down there, so he is still shaking it at the end of the season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450, pretty much.


----------



## MeltedSnowcone9 (Aug 14, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

585


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 625


635




:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645, lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670, nice run.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675 - I don't drop that thun thun thun, too :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985

The kid isn't even on his lunch hour! Do you think he is going to skip English class to go to a Marlins game to strip?!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995......


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

YAY! How many wins are we at now in a row?

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

68 in a row!!!!!










290


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

295

lol who's that in the gif?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ben12 said:


> 295
> 
> lol who's that in the gif?


"The marlin kid" or as @millenniumman75 likes to say "Chippendale Jr." lol

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> "The marlin kid" or as @millenniumman75 likes to say "Chippendale Jr." lol
> 
> 305


lol, he is one excited kid.

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ben12 said:


> 295
> 
> lol who's that in the gif?


:lol



Kevin001 said:


> "The marlin kid" or as @*millenniumman75* likes to say "Chippendale Jr." lol
> 
> 305


That's right - he's Chippendale, Jr. :haha



Ben12 said:


> lol, he is one excited kid.
> 
> 315


Uh, he's got the moves to make Mick Jagger jealous. He has been regularly skipping class to strip for the girls in his class. He's already had one detention and a call to his parents - this is only the first quarter of the school year! They don't care; they even let him go to Marlins games. He hasn't been failing the third grade so far, so they let him do what he do.

Yes, and he's mackin'!

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

410.

Lol indeed Mick Jagger would be jealous.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450, nice pace.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

500


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525.


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

520 yo


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## AnInternetExplorer (Sep 29, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550 - Okay, guys. He should be in BED. He's got a spelling test. "Stripper" is not one of the words, either!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555, yep should be fast asleep.


----------



## AnInternetExplorer (Sep 29, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570 - I think he just had his test. He was awake for it, so that is good news.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Number 387..please come down to accept your 3million dollars and lambo 😃


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, wtf ^^ lol.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lol after checking this thread there I no 387, so I guess it goes to me 😃 

And 635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, gals go down.......you was suppose to put 625. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7th.Streeter said:


> Number 387..please come down to accept your 3million dollars and lambo &#55357;&#56835;





Kevin001 said:


> 630, wtf ^^ lol.





7th.Streeter said:


> Lol after checking this thread there I no 387, so I guess it goes to me &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> And 635


You know the money is going to go to Chippendale, Jr. He's going to open an ice cream sundae/stripper bar.

650.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

655.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

685 >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725, errors ^^ Meepie was supposed to be 705.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## sephera (Sep 24, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

880


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

1000

Take that females!!!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

69 in a row!










255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 69 in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure 69 was the thing to say around Chippendale, Jr.?!

At least it was early enough to get home. He passed his spelling test.

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315, lol......the season is almost over.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 315, lol......the season is almost over.


320 - that won't stop him!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330, probably not.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365 - he was kept in during recess today. Teaching other boys to strip during a bathroom break was not the thing to do. :no


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Golden Wheat said:


> No, thankyou.
> 
> 375


405 :mum lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410....


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

445


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

495

Chippendale, Jr. is doing a male revue event after school tomorrow to raise money for Joaquin Relief.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505, at least he is doing something productive.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 505, at least he is doing something productive.


I think he's pulling in the guys he was teaching in the bathroom that got him in trouble. It was all choreography.

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

545


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755, glad to see you're back.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950 - uh oh.....he is supposed to be asleep!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995 - okay, who is going to wake him up?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 70 in a row!!!!!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 70 in a row!!!!!!


255 - Go to BED, Chippendale, Jr.! You have a math test and a science test tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260, I just hope he studied already. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 260, I just hope he studied already. lol.


265 - He couldn't strip all weekend. I think he got some studying done while it rained.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295 - he missed his bus this morning because he was up late. He barely made it time for his science test. His teacher is strict on time. She had the papers handed out! His math test is this afternoon.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315 - he is doing his math test. Multiplications by four.

One two 
Three Four
Pass the test so
I can strip some more :lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

360 - Did you read my rap?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> [MENTION=585561]
> 360 - Did you read my rap?


360, yep seen it. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 360, yep seen it. lol.


 365 - he needs to use that to learn his math skills. He got a 75% on his math test. He needs something to fall back on if stripping doesn't work out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370, lol. He'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370......


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400 - at least he can rest easy tonight.
The $12.57 he and the other guys made for the Joaquin benefit will help people.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 - He made $12.57


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425, that is good money for his age. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430 - there was a lot of lunch money involved.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435, lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505, we're moving.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555, tag teaming.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

685


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

685..


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

680 @Ben12 I see you've caused a bit of a commotion over at the Frustration section:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685....


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Smallfry said:


> 680 @Ben12 I see you've caused a bit of a commotion over at the Frustration section:laugh:


695

haha lol indeed I have.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715

Lets win this again Kevin! I've got 2000 posts to hit lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

805.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

71 in a row? I think.










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 71 in a row? I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 - Oh, you know he was supposed to be doing his homework. They haven't gotten to decimals yet so he can track his baseball stats.

I bet he'll be a bookie as a side job to his exotic dancing.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360 - He lost another recess. Playing music too loud. It was supposed to be silent reading time. :no


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

670


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720

Well well well Wheaty, come to witness us guys winning another one. 
@Golden Wheat


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

960


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 72 in a row! This is crazy.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280......it seems like it is all guys now. Makes it easier for us.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 72 in a row! This is crazy.


 Saturday Strippin'!

290

The Reds are done for the season - I am shocked that the manager is still on after two basement-dwelling seasons.

Chippendale Jr. is working toward season tickets.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, I guess. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350 @Kevin001 - he probably has season tickets already for 2016.
He had better keep his grades up. He MUST be able to read confidently or he doesn't go tot he fourth grade.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> he probably has season tickets already for 2016.
> He had better keep his grades up. He MUST be able to read confidently or he doesn't go tot he fourth grade.


355, yep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

485


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Brina Miko (Jan 5, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960, almost there


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.......73 in a row? @Smallfry is this what you wanted?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000!.......73 in a row? @*Smallfry* is this what you wanted?


 @Smallfry - what is up with that?!

Chippendale, Jr. was waiting to take a break from his Social Studies homework. He was going to write on the art of exotic dancing.

Jean-Claude doesn't have it.

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860.


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

855!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ cool avatar. 

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

Yours is better!

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880, thanks. lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000

Guess who else is batting a thousand?!

He's rooting for the Mets and the Cubs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250, lol........74 in a row.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520 - it should be at least after school before any "activity". I think there is a Wednesday Night Revue or something like that.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580, back on track seems like


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 670 - He has music class tomorrow afternoon. There is going to be Latino party music (think Pitbull), and Chippendale, Jr. will be leading a dance. The teacher is in on it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675, I would pay to see that. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680 - it's at 1:45pm, after lunch. His class will be there.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 690, lol.


695 - 27 (veinte y siete) students gyrating in rhythm, and then leaving him a tip. I am surprised the music teacher isn't fired. She probably took a cut of the money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700, seems like a fun day.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

715


Kevin001 said:


> 1000!.......73 in a row? @*Smallfry* is this what you wanted?


I have been away and I just saw this! Yes just the man to do the job:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720, ok. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> 715
> 
> I have been away and I just saw this! Yes just the man to do the job:grin2:





Kevin001 said:


> 720, ok. lol


It's not the same. Chippendale, Jr. has the moves. Jean-Claude is a wannabe.

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730, both are good dancers.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

725 - @MILLENIUMMAN75 in my eyes Van Damme is hotter but yeah both are good dancers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960, almost there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995............


----------



## nelovko (Oct 18, 2015)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

75 in a row! I think. @GameGuy










255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## nelovko (Oct 18, 2015)

270. I saw a GIF of that kid like a year or two or three ago. That kid is insane. I literally lolled until my stomach hurt when I saw the first one.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## nelovko (Oct 18, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

nelovko said:


> 270. I saw a GIF of that kid like a year or two or three ago. That kid is insane. I literally lolled until my stomach hurt when I saw the first one.


Yeah, he is a trip. He has become part of the celebration every time the guys win. lol.

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

295!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

300!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

320 - ah shoot, I missed his performance :lol. I will have to go back a page.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 75 in a row! I think. @*GameGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


330 - I know I am jumping in, but ya know - he's upstaging his own grandfather, Esteban Estripper Extraordinaire.....he headlined in the 40s and 50s in underground Miami. You just didn't see people moving like this in real life back then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

360


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

490!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

? 
Don't you mean 495 ?
Cuz 490!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

610!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

610!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

610!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620, you guys are really going back n forth. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695 - Chippendale, Jr. is currently raising money to help take his family to the World Series.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715, lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990 - this is way too late for you know who to be up!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000









At this rate, I'll be asleep before he is! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 has the details on the streak of wins. :lol

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260, we should be at 76 in a row (I think). The wins haven't been updated in awhile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 260, we should be at 76 in a row (I think). The wins haven't been updated in awhile.


265 - you need to check. Chippendale, Jr. gets paid by the win, you know. He's half-asleep in class today.

I wonder if the ladies are intentionally losing because of these adventures :lol. They are waiting to read about what he does next and he can't appear unless we win.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335 - Chippendale, Jr. is at the World Series. I don't know his parents managed to take him out of school for that, as he is a Marlins fan. I think he is going to Game 2 or 3. He earned enough money from the wins to fly his family.....including Esteban, his grandpa.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340, I just hope he enjoys it. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345 - I don't know how it will go at the World Series. We will have to wait and see. He does have his schoolwork, though. They knew he was going to miss some time.
The problem is that if the Obomination has a rule about missing 18 days, I don't know how many he will have missed at this point.

He needs to STAY IN SCHOOL. We don't need another dropout stripper, especially an elementary school dropout!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460..


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

HumanDestiny said:


> 495.


490 glad I'm not bidding against you on eBay :grin2:


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640
@*Kevin001* - The Marlins have a new manager. After the World Series, he has to return to Miami to do a benefit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

995.........


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

990.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000!.....77 in a row (I think). Still waiting on Gameguy to update.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000!.....77 in a row (I think). Still waiting on Gameguy to update.


He's celebrating the new manager of the Marlins.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

535


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 - He has a reading test coming up today. He won't be available for bachelorette parties until after school.

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660, that is good. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

725


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820, moving pretty fast.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

865


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

930


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 78 in a row??? Hasn't been updated in awhile.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385

He has one of the third grade proficiency tests coming up next week. He may not be able to work it. He has to study. If he doesn't pass, he doesn't get to the fourth grade.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## FrostLily (Feb 20, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,000 - 79th in a row, @Kevin001?

It is Sunday, so Chippendale, Jr. doesn't have school. Thankfully, he passed his tests this week.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 1,000 - 79th in a row, @Kevin001?
> 
> It is Sunday, so Chippendale, Jr. doesn't have school. Thankfully, he passed his tests this week.


I think its 79. lol.

255


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

260 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575, I might have to retire from this game soon. Its no fun if the "gals" don't participate.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580 true ^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585, yep.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

600

You know it's the Chippendale, Jr. stories that keep you coming back :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960
Friday night - he's gonna be dancin'! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, maybe.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995......


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is this 80 maybe, the score hasn't been updated in a while. I have no idea what happened to @GameGuy










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Is this 80 maybe, the score hasn't been updated in a while. I have no idea what happened to @*GameGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


365 - he is currently being trained by Chippendale, Jr., of course.
Months of work to get that twerk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 370, lol.


 375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380, :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385 :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## vko (Nov 15, 2015)

This is so mean, what is is mean girls ?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Tam27 (Nov 15, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Tam27 (Nov 15, 2015)

615..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, almost there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

970
.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995, almost. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250......81 in a row?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

305 - Friday Pre-Thanksgiving blowout soon.
It's for local Miami families to have dinners. He's raising money and poverty awareness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310, at least he is doing something positive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 310, at least he is doing something positive.


 He's giving back to the community. :lol

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320, yep.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

495


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875 :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880, lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875 where are the girls?! Haven't seen Goldenwheat in weeks... Gameguy nowhere to be seen either and not responded to message...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880, goldenwheat is taking a break, don't know about gameguy. Seems like you're all alone as far as girls, lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

875, I see well I do miss them...yes looks like just me playing now.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

945​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950

@Kevin001
Chippendale Jr. is doing a benefit show for the Miami area homeless shelter. Proceeds go to making a Thanksgiving feast for everyone.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The eternal battle of good vs evil. We will win this.

970


----------



## Hummingpanther (Nov 10, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985, lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

82 in a row, I think? Hopefully Gameguy comes back soon. Anyways new gif 










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

280 @*Kevin001* lol hes working that trolley


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

285 yo


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> 280 @*Kevin001* lol hes working that trolley


295, yep. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 82 in a row, I think? Hopefully Gameguy comes back soon. Anyways new gif


305 He works hard for the money :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

305 hang on a sec milleniumman did you just post twice in a row? I'm sure that's not allowed!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> 305 hang on a sec milleniumman did you just post twice in a row? I'm sure that's not allowed!


315 - so I wanted to put a picture of Chippendale, Jr. in there.
He is working to help pay for Thanksigivng dinner for the needy this year!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315, yeah error and yes he is working hard. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 315, yeah error and yes he is working hard. lol.


320 - he'll get more donations.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## Hummingpanther (Nov 10, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> 315 - so I wanted to put a picture of Chippendale, Jr. in there.
> He is working to help pay for Thanksigivng dinner for the needy this year!


460 because its for a good cause I'll let u off this time


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

470!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585...


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

580.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585 opcorn


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

775 GUYS vs. GALS(not so much)


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

935


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1,000!!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

83 in a row??? This game needs a serious update.










265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

295

This is just cruel for the gals.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

290 ^ yep no mercy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

475.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

485 welcome back Amon


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

690


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690, I wish more girls played. This has become a sausage fest.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> 690, I wish more girls played. This has become a sausage fest.


695

There are ads on SAS. Maybe we could collectively pool our resources and take out an ad that promotes the game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700, ad? That might be a little far. Resources? Money? I'm so broke. Plus most people have an adblocker, I know I do.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

705

It wasn't a serious proposal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715, oh ok. lol. I can never tell when someone is being serious or not.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> 715, oh ok. lol. I can never tell when someone is being serious or not.


720

No problem.  I probably should have included a smile or wink with my comment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735, yeah that might of helped. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

745, I think. 

It looks like 720 was posted twice.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980, almost there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Chrysanthea (Jul 12, 2015)

Hm... what side shall I take. Obviously men based on... that^

990.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

995... and.... (drumroll...)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 84 in a row? @GameGuy is MIA


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

250. Nice win.

I hope all is well with @GameGuy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 84 in a row? @*GameGuy* is MIA


280 - he raised $34.85 for Thanksgiving hunger relief in Miami. Having the extra day to work it helped raise money from the ladeeezz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285 :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

290 - he is working extra hard for the Christmas benefits. ho hO HO! :lol


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

285 lol


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

295 (and my 1000th post)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300, congrats.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305, thanks for representing the girls @Pixie3.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@JohnDoe26 - Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

For the rest of you, 325 :lol.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

320 congrats @JohnDoe26 

@Pixie3 I'm hanging on by a thread, welcome to the game!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

325

Np, wish more gals played @Kevin001

Thanks @Smallfry nice to see another gal here


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

811...815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960, almost there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 85 in a row?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 85 in a row?


265 - we celebrate with you, Chippendale, Jr.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

340 - the way Chippendale boy sticks his tongue out :?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345, are you grossed out? lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> 345, are you grossed out? lol.


550 - yeah just a little!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555, I just hope he turns out ok in the future.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

740


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

735


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## drivinghome (Jul 19, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi drivinghome. Gals go down by 5. I'll treat your post as like you went down by 5 

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

930

Why do I keep coming back to this. It is a war of attrition that I am always doomed to loose.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940..


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

935//


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940.;


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

935bums


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940, I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945:


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945,,


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945::


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945/


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

What am I doing with my life
940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945)


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945....


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945))


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945..


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945'


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945.,


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945;;;


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955,,


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955

Wow Estillum is putting up a good fight


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960

I'm out of posts


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

960****


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965-


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

960*****


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965--


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970 out of posts again


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250.......86 in a row???? Will GameGuy ever update the score?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410, I might be retiring from this game if its not updated soon.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

1738


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 What happened?

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @Kevin001 What happened?
> 
> 475


What do you mean? We won again and Chippendale jr. came out to celebrate with us.

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> What do you mean? We won again and Chippendale jr. came out to celebrate with us.
> 
> 480


485, I know, but you said you were going to stop playing!
He had to do a show to raise money for underprivileged kidz in Miami.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 485, I know, but you said you were going to stop playing!
> He had to do a show to raise money for underprivileged kidz in Miami.


I might continue for awhile but its not that fun if @GameGuy isn't keeping track of things.

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I might continue for awhile but its not that fun if @*GameGuy* isn't keeping track of things.
> 
> 495


 510 - he hasn't been on since before Halloween. :stu


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530 just realized that I posted twice in a row before. Deleted my extra post


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*Kevin001* - we will need to look up posts from the end of October to see where we are. I think you are keeping up with it, though.

@*slyfox* - you are soooooo flagged for unSASsy-like conduct. Five yard penalty. First down. Just kidding; it's all good. :lol

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545 
@millenniumman75 :hide I'll change my behavior pronto


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Chayna Renee (Dec 11, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*Kevin001* - we will need to look up posts from the end of October to see where we are. I think you are keeping up with it, though.


I think I got it right but its no telling, I think we are at 86 in a row but the score is still at 72. I have no idea. Back tracking would take some time.

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620

Might be able to search for 1000

Edit - I searched for 1000 on this thread. It showed a bunch but looked like it might've missed some


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, I have no idea. Hopefully GameGuy will come back soon to straighten things out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640 - I would just leave it at 86 then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965, almost there.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*965*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

87 in a row, maybe?










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 87 in a row, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 - yes, it shall be 87.
Chippendale, Jr. is rehearsing this weekend with his fellow "dancers".
The lady with the school bus bag will be there, too.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

_*810*_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

915


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

920


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940, almost there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

1000!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

88 in a row?










250


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

286


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 88 in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! 295.
He is still working on his new dance moves for charity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

380


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I apologize for my two month absence. Things actually haven't been all that good. I quit the game because I just lost interest in it. The Guys have over 70 wins because the girls just won't play. My thread lost its zeal, and I lost my love for it. On top of all that, I lost my job about a month ago a now last night... I almost lost my life by my own hand.

Long story short, my Guys Vs Gals thread has seen some pretty good days, but those days are over. Keep playing if you want but I won't be keeping track of the score. The only thing that would get me reinterested is if the game picked up its "even fight" between the two sexes. Other than that, I bid you all good bye.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*GameGuy* No need to apologize. Sorry things have been going bad for you recently. Hope things can improve for you. Thanks for all of your time spent keeping track of the score.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530 - welcome back GameGuy


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540, sorry to hear that @GameGuy. Especially the personal stuff. Forget the game I just hope you can manage irl.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550, don't know how much longer I'll play since GameGuy is out.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

545 you guys are the reason I play this game - you make the game and if you leave then I won't be playing either


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550, awe thanks. :squeeze I might stick around.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

545 :group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550, .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560

@*Kevin001* you could always put the current score in your signature if you figure it out. Or I could put it in mine. Better yet might be to edit your post on the first page since you are the first one to reply after GameGuy. I might try to figure the score out someday when I have a chance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

slyfox said:


> 560
> 
> @*Kevin001* you could always put the current score in your signature if you figure it out. Or I could put it in mine. Better yet might be to edit your post on the first page since you are the first one to reply after GameGuy. I might try to figure the score out someday when I have a chance.


I think we are at 88 in a row? Um, yeah I just don't want the pressure of keeping up with game and the stats. If that makes sense. I would be way too anxious.

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*Kevin001* Ok that's understandable. I'll update my post on the first page with 88 for now. So that was for consecutive wins? Wonder later on when things calm down for GameGuy if he would be ok with editing his post occasionally if we keep the stats up for him. It's ok if not

@*Smallfry* and @Amon are welcome to keep score too  Know they are on the first page. I just suggested Kevin because he's always seemed interested in keeping track of the score.

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@slyfox yeah that is consecutive. Sorry once again. I'm a little unstable.

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580
@Kevin001 No problem. I started updating some of the scores on my first post. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/guys-vs-gals-1456946/#post1079716458


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585, thank you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590 @Kevin001 You're welcome. Have already started finding some of the pages for the previous wins. Really is helping that you were mentioning the score after the wins so I know I haven't skipped any.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595, I just hope I didn't skip any :blank.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600 It's ok if you did. I am going back through them manually. It's just reassuring to see you comment on what number in a row the win is


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825, moving fast here.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910, thanks for the mention.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

89 in a row!!!!










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270

I'll add it to the score


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285, thanks.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345

@*Kevin001* - I missed it....the rehearsal for the charity show. He has basketball season covered. That takes you into June!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370, yep. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

960


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995....


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

1000!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

90 in a row!!!! Wow I remember when that streak first started, its crazy.










250


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 90 in a row!!!! Wow I remember when that streak first started, its crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look at him go!
Merry Christmas, Chippendale, Jr. :lol.

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

485
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

765.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

91 in a row!










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670
@Kevin001 - Chippendale, Jr. is doing a second show tonight to help out the Miami Soup Kitchen to feed the homeless.

Last night - his team raised $65.18!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680, lol. That is nice of him.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705, moving pretty fast.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

770 merry xmas guys and gals (if any )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> 770 merry xmas guys and gals (if any )


775 - Merry Christmas, Smallfry!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

800 merry christmas to you too @Smallfry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

885?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

i think i will finally win at something in my life
940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^Congrats!

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@jonjagger - you should be here when we hit a thousand :lol.

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255

92 in a row?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, 92 in a row!










305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315 - @Kevin001 He helped raise $112.42 . I think his clients gave their Christmas money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

There's too many #'s here. I'm bad at math


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

675

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

purechaos said:


> 675


dun even try

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

i came to this forum just to play this game. it's addictive.

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kozue (Sep 1, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

eight hundred twenty five


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

915

we're winning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920, we always win bro. Always......92 in a row.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

935


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

940


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995.....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

93 in a row!!!










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

325.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415, thanks for keeping score @slyfox.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420 You're welcome!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

714


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another win. 94 in a row.....










265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

410


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

typo, srry
530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## MistressMoonlight (Aug 1, 2014)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

585


----------



## rosepeony (Jan 2, 2016)

586


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

685


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810.


----------



## Zinf (Oct 10, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Zinf (Oct 10, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980, almost there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985 

He is going to get sent to the principal's office.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990, yeah maybe.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 95 in a row!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 95 in a row!


Congrats of 17,000 posts :lol.
I didn't realize he had a STAGE in this one! :haha

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260, thanks. If you want to call it that, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

285


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

280


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

285


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

310

I can feel the winning feeling.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

315 Same, but we always win nowadays :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

430


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

535


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

600


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

615

at what point does this become a free frag?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

650


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

815


----------



## HenrikEzrah (Jan 8, 2016)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 96 in a row. Crazy streak.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Flowerz20148 (Jan 9, 2016)

255 ; p


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

380~!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

^Bro, you hacking? Lol

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415, he always posts pretty fast.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

680

Ok, so its obvious there aren't enough GALS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685, yeah. The game used to go back and forth but the girls haven't won since Feb 2015 (I think).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

725


Should I abandon ship? It would be hilarious if GALS won on mostly my own accord. Too much effort.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

725


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

770.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

860


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

875


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

870


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

865


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

860


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

860


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Xenacat said:


> 860


855^ Dem fast posts.

Ok, so 850.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

845


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*900*


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 97 in a row?? Almost to 100. Way too easy.....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

245


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

250


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

245


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

280


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol 250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

395?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> 395?


:help :haha I am WAY off! 400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405.......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410



millenniumman75 said:


> :help :haha I am WAY off! 400


It's ok. I sometimes post when I'm on the wrong page. Not sure if that's what happened to you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 405.......


Look at this! Cutting in like a Chippendale, Jr. dance move. He messed me all up - that's where the 250 came from! :no :lol
He has detention now; he is going to miss rehearsal.



slyfox said:


> 410
> 
> It's ok. I sometimes post when I'm on the wrong page. Not sure if that's what happened to you


Yeah, I was on the wrong page and got sidesmacked, I mean sidetracked.

Great, I almost forgot the number

415


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425, lol.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

420 The best.

JK.


Ok, this is a lost cause and the last time I post on this particular thread its too defeating. I'm a sore loser.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425.......:rub


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455



Maggied29 said:


> Ok, this is a lost cause and the last time I post on this particular thread its too defeating. I'm a sore loser.


Good try  maybe someday things will change


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475

Would anyone be interested in the same game, but Cats vs Dogs? Depending on if they like cats or dogs better, each person would choose a side. Not sure if that would be more even. Or something else?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735, wow guys. Good work.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

855


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

850


----------



## jp3 (Jan 17, 2016)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Whoops! Sorry guys, there are two of these threads and the other wants females to drop 10 points. I've been playing this one incorrectly.

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O wow, another win. 98 in a row!










255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265 Getting really close to a hundred in a row


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## 23Daydreamer (Jan 7, 2016)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400 ^^ suppose to go down by 5.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

915


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

99 in a row! I didn't imagine this when I first started playing this game.










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420 :laugh:


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

515


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

650


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755 100th win here we come


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760, yep.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

890


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

970


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980......she did it right, didn't she?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990, ok.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*1000! 100 in a row!!!!!!* :laugh:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

100! :nw


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

290

Where is Chippendale, Jr.? He has to wait celebrate AFTER school!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, he'll be back for the next win. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## lancaster93 (Oct 16, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995 :boogie

He needs to go to bed @Kevin001! :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

101 wins in a row! He is back....










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Dead23 (Jan 28, 2016)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540, I don't the guys will ever lose again. Its been almost a year since we lost (I think).


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is 102 in a row!!!










250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:nw 255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Fikri Arif (Feb 15, 2016)

What is this game? Im newb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Check the first page. Guys go up by 5 until they reach 1000 and girls go down by 5 until they reach 0. New game starts over at 250. Guys have won 101 in a row (I think). 

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1,000!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its 250 now, we changed it to make things easier for the girls. 103 in a row!!!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## JakdawDetective (Jan 28, 2016)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## JakdawDetective (Jan 28, 2016)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


>


320

He's working on a new routine. Fortunately for him, it was after school.
He got caught dancing in the bathroom again.....teaching the other boys how to grind up against the girls. You can't do that in elementary school.
He almost got a detention.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HumanDestiny said:


> 325


330

That storyline is hilarious to come up with :lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340, I don't know what to say about that kid.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 340, I don't know what to say about that kid.


350 - I worry he could be a dropout at 12. Nobody wants that. 
I don't think @HumanDestiny thinks its funny.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385 - see....no response. He hates me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390, no he is just a man of very few words (or none). :laugh:


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625, @GameGuy returns. :clap


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810 ^^ look who just posted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810 :laugh:


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

891


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945.....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 104 in a row!!! :banana


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310 :squeeze


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460 :wink2:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575 :rub


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975 0


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 105 in a row! Will we ever lose again?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 105 in a row! Will we ever lose again?


255

No - because with Chippendale, Jr., everybody wins. They may lose a dollar or two, but everybody wins :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

265 - He has a St. Patrick's Day benefit for his Miami Marlins. They are in Spring Training, as you know.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290, errors ^^


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 105 in a row! Will we ever lose again?


370 It's not looking like it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375, ikr.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510 :squeeze


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

515


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920, its taking forever to win nowadays. lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 106 in a row! This game took awhile, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 106 in a row! This game took awhile, lol.


He's been at spring training after school. He is getting new moves for the new season.

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 270, lol.


280 - that dance you posted was before school this morning. His parents almost got a speeding ticket driving him to school after that was shot this morning. TWENTY mph in a school zone, people!

They really need to make sure they wait until after school to have rehearsal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> They really need to make sure they wait until after school to have rehearsal.


300.....yeah, lol.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

295 dudes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay! 107 in a row!










250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Yay! 107 in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


290 - I wonder if he is related to Marco Rubio. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

455 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465, what is so funny?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970, almost there.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

990 :b


----------



## 1Cent (Apr 13, 2012)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

108 in a row! Crazy!










250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 108 in a row! Crazy!


310 - look out Chippendale, Jr. This is his understudy.

Fortunately, he's at home and not at the day care center.

Opening Day is Monday! :banana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335 - he's dancing for Pampers. They have gotten THAT expensive.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## anxious1998 (Oct 11, 2014)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

521


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

Heyy everybody, I was just wondering..... how do you create a post on this site lol. Thanks Pals!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

9872 said:


> Heyy everybody, I was just wondering..... how do you create a post on this site lol. Thanks Pals!


Just type in the quick reply box and push post quick reply.

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*800*


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 I am wearing red for Opening Day - Cincinnati Reds!
You know who is getting ready with a new routine this year! :lol

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995

Do your dance, Chippendale, Jr.!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

109 in a row! Ain't no stopping us now!










260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 109 in a row! Ain't no stopping us now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


290 - He's a year older and he's got bigger moves :haha.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300 :lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

HumanDestiny said:


> 370


365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370.....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

370


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh, ****, what do I put? :L


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Oh, ****, what do I put? :L


help me and put 365 hahaha


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> help me and put 365 hahaha


kk, 365 >:]


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365.....


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370;


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

360?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365.........


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I said 365~


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370);;;


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365,,,


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370))


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370::


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Guys, guys staaahp


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

365........................


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365;;;


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365)))):


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

where was I again?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365;;:


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365///


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370..Lol


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390, what the hell happened here?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

455 lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

450


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## TeaLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Holy sh*t guys! 110 in a row! We win, we win again!










295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Holy sh*t guys! 110 in a row! We win, we win again!


!Oye como va! :lol

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> !Oye como va! :lol
> 
> 340


He is rooting for the Miami Heat in the playoffs. :laugh:

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

820


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825 a new player is in town testesteronies


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

MasticatorOG said:


> 825 a new player is in town testesteronies


*testosteronies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830, lol.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825 hehehe


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825 on fleek


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

825


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

820


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

CharlotteLydea said:


> 820


It is a glorious day!
815.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The girls haven't won since 2-12-15! I feel really sad. This game used to go back n forth, now I don't know if the girls will ever win again. I kinda hope they do. 

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> The girls haven't won since 2-12-15! I feel really sad. This game used to go back n forth, now I don't know if the girls will ever win again. I kinda hope they do.
> 
> 820


We don't need ur pity. I say 820!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825 nice to see you again wheaty. I've missed ya.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

820. Thank you for ur service golden wheat


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845 I will make alias accounts just to bring you guys down. I'm telling u guys this cause I'm really not going to because I'm too lazy to do all that logging in and out... or am i? This world may neva know!!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845 lal


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850..


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845 yes


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870, we still haven't won? Sorry for slacking guys.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

865..


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

8. 6. 5.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

8.............7.................0


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

8
7
0


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

8
7
0


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

875 875 875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

8
....8
.......0


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920, I hope you're doing ok wheaty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920 You spoke! You just made my day, lol. I'm ok, much better than I was.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Elllie (Apr 30, 2016)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985

@Kevin001 - I think Chippendale, Jr. has a performance this weekend for the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990, lol.


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

995

This game is actually pretty fun


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

111 in a row?! Crazy streak! 










*250*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 111 in a row?! Crazy streak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 255 - All he needs is a fancy hat and he is good to go on Saturday.....he may even be a jockey on one of the horses! :banana


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400 :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

480....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## FrostLily (Feb 20, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510, sorry for slacking guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530 @HumanDestiny left?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535 Probably taking a break or busy​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540

@*Kevin001* @Amon - getting prepped to see Chippendale, Jr.'s new show.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545 Maybe..who knows!


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

540 lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605...


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

600 ^__^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605  Lol


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775.....Wheaty!.....Hey!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810.....almost time for you know who.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

815 unless I missed a win, things have really slowed down. Hope its because the gals put up a better fight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820 I don't post as much as I use to. Been posting more in the ban thread. Put yeah slowed a lot overall.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

825 No problem. I haven't been posting much here myself. I come back occasionally when I think I'm behind on updating the score, but discover it is still the same lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001

865 - Yes, he is doing a summer blowout benefit. He's into the fifth grade already.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

895.......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

895.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

900.....


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

900.......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955....almost there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

980!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

990!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995

@*Kevin001* - Where is he?!?! He is NOT in summer school - he got promoted to the fourth grade.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! That is 112 in a row, I remember when this streak started........long time ago. He's back, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! That is 112 in a row, I remember when this streak started........long time ago. He's back, lol.


265 Look at him go! :lol
He does not move his head the entire time!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275, yep he is very skilled. Lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285

@Kevin001: He is preparing for the All-Star Break.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295, yep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## silentcase (May 27, 2016)

360


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*365*
is the amount of days in a non-leap year (I know I'm intelligent)

Gals, you better get on this before you lose *again*.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405

I know, lmao. I've been waiting on someone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410 error ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415 - not anymore!

It's almost the All-Star Break. You Know Who is preparing some new moves.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520.....a rare Toad Licker appearance.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530

Its been forever since someone won. Sorry thread, sorry Chippendale Jr.


----------



## CptHello (Jun 20, 2016)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570

Chippendale, Jr. raised $57 at the All-Star Game for Heat Wave Relief. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660.....picking up pace


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

wtf 725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730.....what's wrong....look at the stats on the first page (Slyfox update). Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## TheWarrior (Jul 9, 2016)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

825 - Chippendale, Jr. is doing an August blowout to raise money for school.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830 sounds good. :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850...almost there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875 Chippendale Jr. is putting together a Back to School show - raising money for school supplies. The fourth grade means hitting the big time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880 :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885 He is putting his moves to good use. I need to find out how the Marlins are doing. He may have to do a few more shows for them, too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890...yeah the Marlins could use him right about now to sell out seats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905 errors ^^


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## TheWarrior (Jul 9, 2016)

915


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950

It's almost Back to Cruel time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955, yep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960 - You will wrestle the bullies to the ground. Chippendale, Jr. will dance on them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965 deal. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

995... hehehe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is 113 in a row I think. Ring us up @slyfox










250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

255 - @Kevin001 He's got the moves :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

265


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> That is *113 in a row* I think. Ring us up @slyfox


What, 113, are you serious? Is that why we're starting from 250?

:crying:

*270*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ yep....I remember a time where the girls used to win. 

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

300
 @*Kevin001* Ok, updated now. Yeah 113. We might have a new record for longest game played. Not that it is a good thing this time lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305....I think the record was a 55 day drought....I think we past it...sigh.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305 yeah I would consider a good long game to be one caused by a lot of competition, not because everyone has given up/gotten bored. Not dissing the game though. There just happens to be a lot more guys who play, as everyone knows


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310.....the recent drought was due to people losing interest....I even cut back a little.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355, hey wheaty....missed you!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

390


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

450


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

455


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

460


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

465


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530....we rollin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

660


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680...she is back.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750 aww.....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

755 Hi Smallfry, we have an orange tabby like that. Think he was more cute in a mischievous way than a sweet way when he was a kitten though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760 - Pups need love, too!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760
@Kevin001
that bow tie is lethal  
@slyfox 
oh that is so cool! do you have any pics? 
@MILLENIUMMAN75 
awww so freakin adorable!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780
@Smallfry Did you say bowtie?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

800


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> 780
> @Smallfry Did you say bowtie?


795 :mushy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

895

(Why was 900 repeated twice?)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

910


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

915.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## SweetSilence (Sep 6, 2016)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

965


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

980.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

980


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

975.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985
@Smallfry Lmao.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995......finish em.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

990


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

985.


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

980


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

975.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

980



Kevin001 said:


> 995......finish em.


Can't finish, only Finnish.



Smallfry said:


> *lion facepalm*


lol


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

975


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

980

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

(╯°□°）╯︵


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985 damn we was suppose to win already


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995....ok now do it!


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

990

ahhhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995 resisting is futile


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

990


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

995



Kevin001 said:


> 995....ok now do it!


Sorry, was busy reading earlier posts in this thread. It was mostly numbers, some pictures and text here and there, but mostly numbers...so...yeah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wait.....1000! 114 in a row for the guys.....damn shame.










oh we start at 250


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

990

requesting for back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

995

edit. there was a double 995 by me and Kevin001, but oh well...

edit2. oh, nevermind...we wun.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You guys messing the game up, lol. 

we at 250 starting now!


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

aw dang it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm smiling so hard right now

250


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Am crying. So happy.

255


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

250 Oh bummer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255 you're use to this, lol.


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

250

reinforcement!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

255

Yeah, maybe we should start from like...5? :idea


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255 *yawns*


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

245

I have classes tomorrow, shouldn't be here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255 error ^^

Go to sleep then, lol. Get your education.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

artcx said:


> 245
> 
> I have classes tomorrow, shouldn't be here


250 Same here, its the middle of the day and I should be working :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255 bye guys, lol.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

250.


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

245


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

280


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

285


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

290 :hyper


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

295


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

290.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

295


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

290.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

290.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

300. This is Sparta!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

310.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

315


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

320


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

315.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

350

Tree fiddy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

360.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

360.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380, I thought you was leaving this place. Lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

390.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

450


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

455



Overdrive said:


> 410


WTF, guy...you went from 415 to 410! G'damn gals have hired a mole :grin2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> 455
> 
> WTF, guy...you went from 415 to 410! G'damn gals have hired a mole :grin2:


I'm CIA


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> I'm CIA


G'damn CIA, you didn't even post a number! :lol

*460*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

470 guys lets stay on track here.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> 470 guys lets stay on track here.


Oh c'mon, don't be such a numbernazi, Kevin! 
We're gonna win anyway...

:grin2:

*475*


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

470


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500 .......ooooooooooooh, we're halfway there....

whoa OA!

Livin' on a Prayer!!!

@Kevin001 - Chippendale Jr's latest dance song.....way before his time, but he can work it. :lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Dark Skies (Aug 10, 2012)

What is wrong with you people? lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630, just stop posting Melissah.......girls will never win again *cough*


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No, screw you!

625!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630.....dead, lol. Have fun.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

625


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

630


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

625!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630.....lmao.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I aint budging.

625.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*630 !!!!!!! :wife*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635.....omg, lol. So persistent.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

630.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635.......


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh go catch a gator Kevin!

630.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635
@Kevin001 - what are you doing to @Cascades? That's not SASsy :lol


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

He's being rude.

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635.......


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

630


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

635.....ok I have to eat lunch now. This was fun though, lol.

@millenniumman75 I'm just messing with her, lol. She knows.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet, enjoy! ..where's the girls at?

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635 - He is teaching them self-defense, how to wrestle people to the ground.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha! 

630

*EDIT - Only 50 replies in 24 hours..Oh no! I can't add any more!!!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635

It has been effective for his casino job.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

640


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

645....welp guys its smooth sailing now.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

655


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665....we rollin.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

670

rolling like a...a...rolling pin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

680


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680........can you believe girls haven't won since like Feb. of 2015......damn.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

...I'll hold you back as long as I can.

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680......hmm I really like your efforts. Its futile though, lol.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I know..it's sad

675


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

680 I can go female for you if you want, lol.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

That sounds so wrong

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685.....damn ikr, lol. You know what I mean't.....hush.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685...


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690 :rub


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 Uh, huh......:wink :spit :lol

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705......I do miss some of the female posters that used to post here....sigh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

710


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

705..damn this'll be done in days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710 damn this'll be done by the end of the day.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

705 .


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

710

You're going down....umm...you're not going down. You are going up. We are going up! UUUUUP!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

715


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

But ill make you work for it @Nunuc

710


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

715, damn !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

715


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

720


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

715..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

.715.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

720, you're running out of posts


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Overdrive I know  ... but it's funny to mess with you 

715


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

720 i like that


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

755


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

760, damn she's back lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

755...where the girls at? :/


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

760

Get out!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Seven five five!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Seitsemänsataakuusikymmentä!

(760)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

755...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

760 !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765..NO,now the cockroaches are coming here!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

765


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

760

755


750

745


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

7650000


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770 there was a double post above....not allowed to post back to back


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

765 grrrr


----------



## artcx (Sep 8, 2016)

765


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

765


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775......damn guys.....girls go down.....guys go up...simple


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

770 -.-


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

765

775

edit. sorry, I got confused and thought I was a female elf paladin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

760


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

So, 765 or 780? @Kevin001 please sort out this mess!

edit. ****, he offline.

edit2. OK, I vote *780*!

edit3000. OK, *775*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780.....keep track guys


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

775.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

790


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

785


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

775


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

785


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally I have a partner in this.

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785.....lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

775


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

785


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Overdrive cheating!!!

780


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

770


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

780, @*Cascades* what ? @*Alostgirl* is trying to cheat, i'm following the rules lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

775


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah my bad, but she's allowed to cheat

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775.....what the hell happened to @GameGuy......oh how I miss the good ol days.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

780 girls can cheat but they will never win the war


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

775

we don't have to win wars, we end them


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Kevin001 what, we not good enough for you? I feel offended

770


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

765 
@Kevin001...smh.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

770 ugh


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

785


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

780


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785....wheaty!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

800, we are getting closer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

810


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

815


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

815..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

820


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

825


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

830


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

825. any girls here? help!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

830


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

825


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Go away, Cootie Monsters!

*830*


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Breaks my heart.

But still, 825...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*850*


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

845


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

840


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

835


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

830


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

835

go away boys


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

835


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840

:lol


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

835 @Kevin001 you always have the best pictures lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

8 3 0


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

825


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

820


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

815!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

820


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

815


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

810


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

815, those two girls are with the resistance, kill them.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815......this is too funny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

810

you're sick honey, go and rest, go


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

805!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

800


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

805


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

800


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

795!!!!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

790 go go goooooo!
@Overdrive we are the enlightened


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

795


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795....


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

800, we've lost a battle but not the war


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

795
@Cascades help!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

why arent you ****ers in the ban thread, where is it at dammit 800


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

795 I'm gonna use up my posts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

790


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

795 yeah yall posts will be all dried up soon. Lmao.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Korg Poly-800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

810


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

830. 
Wazzup guys? :cup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

845


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

880


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

875


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

880


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890...the end is near.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

895


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

900, damn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

900..where's the fun in that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

910


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915........


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

920


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys like this. You guys could have had this knocked out 4 days ago..

915


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

920

I've been slacking off in this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925....we used to win this game every other day, lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

930


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

925


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

930

Give up already! I know you want to...


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't actually. 

925


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes you do, and it's OK, it's OK to *just give up* every now and then.

>

930


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

What a horrible thing to say on a support site! lol

No.

925


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

G'dammit, I didn't mean it like that :twak. It's perfectly fine to give up in this particular thread!

930


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I know, I'm being sillyyy..

925


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

930


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

935


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

930


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

This will be all over tonight (Finnish timez).

935


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Not if I stay bored the next few hours.

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

930


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

940


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

945

Going up


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950 on a Tuesday.....or should I say Monday, lmao.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

955


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

950


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope.

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

955 plz stop. let me find a friend at least..where's the other chick?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960 @Alostgirl......lol. Help her maybe?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

950


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

955, you will fight alone and die alone


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Overdrive wowwww that is so mean!! lol

950


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

955, lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

960

I feel kinda bad for her.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

955


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

960

Well not really tho...


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Well then, I don't feel bad for ruining your little run.

955


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

>

960


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

955.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

960

I might hit the post limit soon, which is good for you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

955
@Cascades here for your rescue, miss! lol


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahh! @Alostgirl They getting a little bit out of control

950


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

945


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

940


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

935


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

940


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

935
@Overdrive

The door is the other way cutie


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

935


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

930


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

935 :kma


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

930. mr overdrive, now you are driving my blood pressure :x lol jk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

935, Madame, vous avez aucune chance face à la puissance.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

930


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

925
@Overdrive senor, bannie...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

930 :kiss:


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

925


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

920


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925 stop cheating girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

930


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Opps. 925

Bed time, have fun!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930 sweet dreams....this should be over by the time you wake.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

935


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah....

One more for goodluck, night!

925


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

930, have some good nightmares


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940 stop messing up guys damn, lol. Its called edit.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

955


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 940 stop messing up guys damn, lol. Its called edit.


OMG! Do I have to wrestle you to the ground?! :spit
That's not healthy for Chippendale, Jr. He has to do a special show for the pitcher the Marlins lost recently. Part of the money is going toward a new campaign for safe boating in the Miami area.

965


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

970, this should be easy with god millenniumman75 on our side


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975.....he will be arriving soon, lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

980


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

985


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

995........do it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

990

edit. Well, OK then...1000!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.....um.......I'm taking that as win you can't go backwards.....sorry.....that is 115 in a row......we can't be touched.

This one goes out to all the Marlin fans and Jose Fernandez RIP. @millenniumman75










250


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It breaks my heart.

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260.....it had to be done


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I woke up and you losers were still going. How sad. 

255.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, I tried to help you at the end! Even modified my Gender to "No Answer" before doing so.

*260*

- No Answer Nunuc


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Well you didnt do a very good job there did you Nunuc? 

:b 

255


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

My answer to that question is "No Answer".

260


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Good job guys !!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^If Kevin was here, she would kick your butt for not having a number! :afr

270


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

She lol

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290.....this would be the best time for the girls to strike just saying.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300
@Kevin001 - he's raised $17 so far.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305, lol.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

310


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cascades said:


> 310


WTF?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Ohh damn my bad. It's 2 am gimme a break @Nunuc

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nupp

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320.....suit yourself.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

340


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

345


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

360


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

370


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380 ^^ error


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Da **** didn't see your comment 0.o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

390


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390.....you can't double post bro, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## Lemongrass (Sep 28, 2016)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

I break the rules brah 420


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

435


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465 error ^^


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 465 error ^^





Kevin001 said:


> 465


Kevin - Chippendale Jr. will have to wrestle him to the ground...in Marlins attire.

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475, lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490

@Kevin001 - one of the slot machines in your casino is going to feature Chippendale Jr. Instead of a "BAR", it will be him dancing. Three in a row and the winner gets an extra $5....plus $5 is donated to the Marlins pitcher's memory,


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> 490
> 
> @Kevin001 - one of the slot machines in your casino is going to feature Chippendale Jr. Instead of a "BAR", it will be him dancing. Three in a row and the winner gets an extra $5....plus $5 is donated to the Marlins pitcher's memory,


That would be hilarious, lol.

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

515


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

520


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

515.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

530


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

525..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

585


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605

Nobody has gotten the Chippendale, Jr. jackpot. I think your casino is losing business. They don't feel safe because you are not wrestling people to the ground!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615 - Don't make him have to do a special show. He would have to be pulled out of school.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615.....he is making good grades, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

620


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

635


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

640 updated the score on my post on the first page

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/guys-vs-gals-1456946/#post1079716458


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

635


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@slyfox thanks

640


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

640....what are you doing? Lol. You're way off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

680
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

690


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

695


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

715.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720........


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740...we rolling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755 opcorn


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

755


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## KeepingBusy (Oct 6, 2016)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

755


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

790


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

815


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

820.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

815 error ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*Kevin001* Thank you for keeping it on track :lol

With casino security authority!

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825 lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

840


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

845, we're gonna win again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850......ofc lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

845.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

845


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

840.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845....stop resisting.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nupp 

840


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

845


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

860


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

865


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

895


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

910


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> 960


Nine sixty five - Overdrive :lol

That rhymes. You should put that in a mix.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

970


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

1000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is 116 in a row.......so crazy.










250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

290


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330 welcome back bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

355


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

360......look who is.....Mr. Toad Licker himself, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485......too easy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

540


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

840


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

890


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## Demigra (Oct 17, 2016)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*1000*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is 117 in a row for the guys......unheard of. @slyfox update pls










250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

260 
@*Kevin001* 
ok I'll update :b remembered that I probably needed to update. Just have been lazy lol

Edit: Updated Score
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/guys-vs-gals-1456946/#post1079716458


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280 thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> That is 117 in a row for the guys......unheard of. @*slyfox* update pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 290
He is dancing for the Chicago Cubs!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290, lol. Can't double post ^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 290, lol. Can't double post ^^


 310 - you'd double post, too, if you were impressed by an 108 year wait. :lol

Chippendale, Jr. can't even think five years down the road :lol.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

315


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

320, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


>


 @Kevin001 agrees - Chicken Little does NOT have the moves like Chippendale, Jr.

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355, sure doesn't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

420


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

510.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595....we moving.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

625

People actually like this game WTF!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

635

Us Anxious people really need to get a life if this is what we do. We are really sad people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

685


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

700


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

735


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

770


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

775


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

780


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

785


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

800


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

795


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

820


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

815


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

820


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

850


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

855


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

850


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

875...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

905.....taking way too long.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

975


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

990


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 118 in a row......crazy streak. Where the girls at? So sad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

wawawawawawwawawawawwawawwawaawawwawawawwazzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275
@Kevin001 - they are intimidated by Chippendale, Jr.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

280...yep, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

300


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

305


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

320


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

325


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## JHSeungiex3 (Aug 6, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

350


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

355


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390....welcome back


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

455 updated score


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

510


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

585


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

590


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

595


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

850


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Had to edit wasn't expecting that xD

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

119 in a row! Damn guys yall on a roll, lol. @slyfox










350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We won 120 in a row!










275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee!

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510(correction)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515..whoops


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@slyfox....moving so fast.

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

945


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

975


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1000! 121 in a row I think?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> 1000! 121 in a row I think?


Oh, the 1980s - I wish I still had hair like that! Check out the mullet behind him! :haha

Chippendale, Jr. has competition. Look at those moves! He is too young for that :lol.

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265, yep lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

285
@Kevin001 I updated the score. Does seem to be men 121. Know I've been slow to update, but thanks for the mentions. Know it has helped me to not overlook a few wins.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

295 ok thanks.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aw, I didn't refresh my page - I would have done the dudes a disservice by scoring an own goal and going down when I should be going up! :lol :doh

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420*


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

uhm... 

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## obviouslyjulia (Nov 28, 2016)

890

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

885


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

920


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

122nd win in a row!









250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@millenniumman75 Yep Chippendale Jr. is on Christmas break, lol.

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*Kevin001* - He might be back, though.
270

We don't even have a name for him yet, but he is getting the munn-eh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

275 lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 280
Seriously, he's moving in on turf!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

290, lol.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

390...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

485

Have the girls given up? :b


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

585


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## duckduck (Dec 1, 2016)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

735


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

122 in a row! @slyfox

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@slyfox
@Kevin001

Actually, it's 123.








He's doing a New Year's show to honor George Michael. Chippendale, Jr. doesn't know who he is.

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

340....yeah you're right.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645

updated the score http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/guys-vs-gals-1456946/#post1079716458


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

810

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

1000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

815

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

385......are we at 125 now? 124? @slyfox update?


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The score is 124


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## thomas49 (Sep 30, 2015)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

1 until infinity...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

630



Kevin001 said:


> 385......are we at 125 now? 124? @*slyfox* update?


My score tracking says 123 counting the most recent win on pg 960. It is possible I missed some though. Know it has almost happened before.

Just haven't been up to keeping score much lately. Doesn't help that I've had doctors, tests, and physical therapy everyday for awhile.

I have the pages of the recent wins listed. Feel free to tell me if there are any places you think I overlooked and I'll try to check/correct it soon. Otherwise, I'll try to look it over myself in the near future if the score still seems off to you. I know you play more than me so its likely you'd notice something I missed.

Know I haven't been the most enthusiastic about score keeping lately, but your mentions do help when I get around to updating


----------



## RileyG (Jan 9, 2017)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

690


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

695
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

740


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250 Whee


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

335...... @slyfox 125?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

340
@Kevin001 - I have 124 for this win, but it is possible I missed a win. You'd have to look over where I have all the wins listed to see if something looks wrong or if you think something is wrong I could take another look someday soon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

345
@slyfox 123 is on pg953.....122 on pg 944.......right?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

350
@*Kevin001*

Actually I think 123 is on 960 and 122 is 952. I un-bolded it on the list because it is kind of confusing the way I have/had it. Thanks for looking, if it still seems off I can have a look later too. Right now I have to go do some things. Millenniumman was saying that the win on 952 was actually 123. Kind of in a rush now but I'll have to look that over if you don't find whats wrong first.

or were you already saying the correct pages? thought you were asking what I thought they were. Either way, will look more later.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

355
@slyfox yeah I was giving the correct pages I think based of MM75 post. Take your time though.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

475
@*Kevin001* Thanks, I overlooked the win on pg 944. I'll correct it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

510


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

515
@slyfox Ok.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

545
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

665


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

755

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*865* is the area code of Knoxville, TN. In the year 1*865*, Abraham Lincoln swore in his second term as president of the US (yet, also the year he was assasinated).

- Google...


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We won again? Wow......485

@slyfox 126?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

650


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250

Another win!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

595
@Kevin001 updated. Think the last consecutive win was 127. Almost to 200 total wins for guys!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@slyfox thanks.

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## Michael Strode (Jun 5, 2016)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So....128 in a row?

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455 Yup


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

750


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

755
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## AmandaWillow (Feb 11, 2017)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think we're at 129 now @slyfox

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Mikaylaxoxo (Feb 10, 2014)

685


----------



## Mikaylaxoxo (Feb 10, 2014)

Mikaylaxoxo said:


> 685


opps, 685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Mikaylaxoxo (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry 775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785 No problem


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

440....is this win 130 now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445 Yep


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

730

As some of you know I've fallen behind on keeping track of the score. Guys vs Gals hasn't been interesting me as much lately and I have constantly been behind on keeping the score. So I think it is probably best I retire from score keeping.

I'll try to get the score up to date first and take a look for mistakes. I have a headache right now and am not feeling up to it, so it might be a day or two since I got really behind. Once I have the score updated, I'll send a mention to anyone who is interested in knowing.

Just mentioning some of the top posters who have posted on this topic in 2017 for in case they are interested @*Amon* @*HumanDestiny* @*Smallfry* @*CharlotteLydea* @*Kevin001* and @*millenniumman75* @*GameGuy* (for if he comes back)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its fine slyfox, this game hasn't been fun since we started dominating a year ago. I don't post much in here now. It can slowly die lol.

735


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

740 

The wins have really sped up at times too


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750. I have had to keep going back to find out how many it has been. Even at 250, we fly through these.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Niji (Feb 5, 2017)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

390
@slyfox its okay, I rarely post either these days, but always nice to pop in every now and then for a bit of fun. Atm you guys are unbeatable but maybe someday the girls will claw back lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

770

cam on ladies!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945..


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there even a point in keeping score anymore..

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

260


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4OO


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## SomeOtherDude (Mar 1, 2017)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

425


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

455
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

465
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

285
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

xD

When was the last time a girl actually posted in here?

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805, Years ago


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

895
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

955....who knows how many wins we have now lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960 Eh haven't really counted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

410


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

355


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

925.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

960.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

990.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

285.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

765

Man this thread use to be THE thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

390


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

629 1/2


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

510.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

566


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

97?0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1005


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1015 =p
260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8o5


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

82o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

83o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

9oo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

910

Hi Amon =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915 Hi Amon


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

92o


----------



## HLow (Apr 24, 2017)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## Syllid (Apr 22, 2017)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

85o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

95o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

96o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

9oo


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

665


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250 ;~;


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260 @[email protected]


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250 .-.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## Rihanna24Dussard24 (Jun 6, 2017)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## o lonelydreamer o (Jun 14, 2017)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530 @[email protected]


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

C-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

470


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

510


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

675 its been forever since I posted in here, years since the girls won.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

700........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

705...........


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

705......


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

720.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

This post is a pure example why women have a disadvantage
*#BEMINIZM

*760
Joke`s on you!
Supa hot fire OOOH


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

765......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been forever wow....

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

GameGuy said:


> OF COURSE! You think I'd honestly abandon one of the most popular threads? (If not the most popular)
> No way man. I LOVE THIS GAME!


This game is silly.

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

895


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

910


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910...


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

905!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

920


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920 Damn it


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925...


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925... Amon where are you? xD


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920 :d


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925! Won't give up... :grin2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920 I have all night


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925...


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925... Again


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

930 
sorry jolene >


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

920


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

930! Finally a helper!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

925 Oh, come on


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

930


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

925


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

930
jolene dont give it up, bring some girls for a good battle


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

jolene23 said:


> 925


And I thought you had given up... :O

935.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

930


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread used to be jumping...died when the creator left. 

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940..


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

935


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

935!!!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

940


----------



## lauris01 (Jan 4, 2018)

18


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

275.................


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

280


----------



## amalianunes (May 21, 2018)

275


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

270.........


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

265


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

270 guys have won this for so long....its down right depressing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

265..............: )


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

260


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

265


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

260


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

255.............


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255 resistance is futile


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

250...........


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

245


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

240............


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

240


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

235..............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

240 :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

245


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245 what is going on here :bah


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Just being a pain

240


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

245 women can't live with them can't live without them lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

255.............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

255.............


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

260..................


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

255


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

255......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

305.............


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

445 bedtime.:yawn


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

445 or 495?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

We need more girls to play.

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560.


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

650

Wait a minute, we already won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

What are these numbersssss for


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Ohhh I see. 685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

695..............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

meh... 710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

856


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775..


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

780 Lets get it!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

800! 200 to go.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

810


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

805

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

820

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

820 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

The end is nigh 830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

265

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270.


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

265 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270..


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

265...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

270


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice win guys! Come on ladies, get the next one.



275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

345

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

380


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

The ladies hearts are just not into it. :frown2:



450.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

500


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

495


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

490


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

600.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

695'er


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

700 ^ you meant 705 so I'm presumptive here. Also no more cakes for you amon.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

695?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

870


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

280


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

595


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

590


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

940 .. (when was the last times girls won?)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945 2yrs?? Idk been awhile lol

Edit: I thinks its been 3!!!!!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

940 ..yeah there's no point lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

945 sorry ma'am


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1K!


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

430


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

435


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

440


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

445


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

450


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

455


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

460


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

465


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

470


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

475


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

480


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

485


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

620


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

650


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

6658


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

705


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

700


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695..,


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690 

LOL my phone doesn't like the lack of text apparently. So I kept adding dots.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690:;


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695,


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690,


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695,,


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690;


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690,,


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690,


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695,


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

690;


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

695.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

725


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

730


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

760


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

765.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## parkersnow22 (Sep 4, 2018)

791

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## parkersnow22 (Sep 4, 2018)

826

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

960


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee!

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

275


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

285


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

290


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

295


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

350....................


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

345............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

*435*

https://goo.gl/images/FVjnwU


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

*445*

https://goo.gl/images/Z6Z437


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

435.................


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

495


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

500


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

495..............


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

490


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

505


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

510


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

565


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

570


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

575


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

580


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

585


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

590


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

595


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

600


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

605


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

610


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

615


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

620


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

625


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

630


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

635


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

640


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

645


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

650


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

655


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

660


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

665


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

670


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

675


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

670............


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

675


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

680


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

685


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

680


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

685


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

690


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

695


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

700


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

715


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

720


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

725


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

730


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

735


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

740


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

745


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

750


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

755


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

760


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

775


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

780


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

785


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

790


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

795


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

800


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

805


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

810


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

815


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

820


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

825


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

830


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

835


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

840


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

845


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

850


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

855


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

860


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

865


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

870


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

875


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

880


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

885


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

890


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

895


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

900


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

905


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

910


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## 12K (Sep 30, 2018)

245


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

245


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

245


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

260


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

265


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

305


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

310


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

315


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

320


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

325


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

330


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

345


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

350


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

355


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

370


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

375


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

380


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

385


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

390


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

395


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

400


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

405


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

410


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

415


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

420


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

425


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

495


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

500


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

570


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

575


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

680.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

710


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

715


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

720


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

725


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

730


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

735


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

740


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

765


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

770


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

775


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

780


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

785


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

790


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

845


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

850


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

855


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

860


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

880


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

885


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

895


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

900


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

910


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

915


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

920


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

925


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

930


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

935


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

940


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

935.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

940


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

945


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

950


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

955


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

970


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

975


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

980


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

985


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

990


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

995


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

250


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

255


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

270


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

275


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

300


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

305


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

310


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

315


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

320


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

345


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

350


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

355


----------



## Alex0643 (Oct 16, 2017)

350


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

365


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

370


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

375


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

380


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

385


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

390


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

490


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

495


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

510


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

530


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

560


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

565


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

570


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

575


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

580


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

585


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

590


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

595


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

605


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

610


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

615


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

620


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

625


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

630


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

635


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

640


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

645


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

650


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

655


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

660


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

665


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

670


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

675


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

680


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

685


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

690


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

695


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

700


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

705


----------



## 12K (Sep 30, 2018)

700


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

705


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

710


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

715


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

720


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

725


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

730


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

735


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

740


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

745


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

750


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

755


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

760


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

765


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

770


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

775


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

780


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

785


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

790


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

795


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

800


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

805


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

810


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

815


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

820


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

825


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

830


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

835


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

840


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

845


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

845............


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

850


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

855


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

860


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

865


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

870


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

875


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

880


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

885


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

890


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

895


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

900


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

905


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

910


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

915


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

920


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

925


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

930


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

935


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

935..........


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

940


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

945


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

950


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

955


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

960


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

965


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

970


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

975


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

980


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

985


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

990


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

995


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

1000!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

250


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

255


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

260


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

265


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

270


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

275


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

280


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

285


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

290


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

295


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

300


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

305


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

310


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

315


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

320


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

325


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

330


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

335


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

340


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

335


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

340


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

345


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

350


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

355


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

360


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

365


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

360.......

_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

365


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

370


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

375


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

380


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

385


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

390


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

395


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

400


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

405


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

410


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

420


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

425


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

430


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

435


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

440


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

445


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

450


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

455


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

460


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

465


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

470


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

475


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

480


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

485


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

490


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

495


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

500


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

505


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

505


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

510


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

515


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

520


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

515


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

520


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

515


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

520


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

525


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what = guy?*

wot = gal??

input answer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> wot = gal??
> 
> input answer


Guys will add 5 points, Gals will subtract 5 points.

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

540........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

540


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

545


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

550


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

545


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

550


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

545


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

540


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

535


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

530


----------



## clary321 (Apr 13, 2019)

525


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

520


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

515


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

520


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

525


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

530


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

530

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

530


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

535


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

540


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

545


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

550


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

545

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

550


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

555


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

550


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

570


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

555


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

560


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

555


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

560


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

565


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

560


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

555


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

560


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

565


----------

